# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  Необычно-интересное представление гостей...

## malyshVIP

В нетерпеливом ожидании НГ, заказчик попросил пораньше провести корпоративный вечер компании. При этом высказал кучу пожеланий среди которых: "Обязательно объявите вот этих гостей (ткнул пальцем) не обычно, это наши лучшие сотрудники!"...

Среди них 
7 мужчин (2 директора компании и 5 мужчин подчиненных) 
3 женщины (1 бухгалтер, 1 кассир, 1 управляющий отделом)...

*Представление директоров:*
Друзья скажите, а какая общая черта между нашим правительством и компанией… _(правильно и там и там бразды управления у тандема!)_ 
Креативные, Веселые, Спортивные, Танцующие,  Красивые, Умные именно такими качествами обладают два человека, которых я хочу пригласить на сцену .... .... . 

*Представление бухгалтера:*
Русская женщина, которая может смотреть на горящие избы, не замечая пробегающих мимо коней… один из самых сдержанных сотрудников: Бухгалтер ... . 
_(звучит детская песенка)_
Интересный факт. Песня, которая была подобрана под ваш выход, эта серьезная музыка из кинофильма бригада, пропала. А на её место чудесным образом попала вот эта милая мелодия, и я вот думаю что это не случайно. Ведь бухгалтер – это как няня для компании. Которая по прошествии времени обязана рассказать о его поведении: янился, радовался, играл… И потому от вас мы ожидаем самый запоминающийся тост…

*Вот еще одно представление*
Из недостоверных источников стало известно, что в детстве Виталий мечтал стать набивателем мягких игрушек ватой, мойщиком стекол очков Билла Гейтса и натирателем женской сборной Флориды по фитнесу растительным маслом. Но, к счастью для нас, Виталий  отказался от своих наивных детских мечтаний и решил посвятить себя менее экзотическим занятиям, например работе в Компаниии ... встречаем Виталий ...

*представление девушки управляющий отделом:*
Кому, как ни вам знать, что русская женщина и в горящую избу войдет и коня на скоку остановит, и контакт с поставщиками наладит. Встречаем ..... ваша правая рука, левое полушарие и четырехкамерное сердце торговой компании!


_Друзья, поделитесь кто и как, необычно, представляет гостей.  _

----------

Vedibel (11.12.2018), Барановская Наталья (03.07.2016), КурочкинаН (10.05.2016), мария музыкантша (03.03.2016), Юлия Непоседа (16.09.2016)

----------


## Нинка-зажигалка

можно обыграть игру со шляпой(чтение мыслей) кто на чём сегодня приехал(идея с сайта BKM). По очереди одевается на голову шляпа и включается музыкальная нарезочка:чёрный бумер,такси-такси, мы поедим мы помчимся на оленях... и т.д. (нарезочки есть...но вставлять неумею.Научите-поделюсь, о, или кому требуется вариант и в личку :Smile3:

----------

Ильенко Елена (14.08.2016), Хайрулловна (02.08.2018)

----------


## леди диана

> кто на чём сегодня приехал(идея с сайта BKM).


Ух ты.а про такой вариант чтения мыслей не знала,спасибо!!!!

----------


## Ольгушка

можно обыграть игру со шляпой(чтение мыслей) кто на чём сегодня приехал(идея с сайта BKM). По очереди одевается на голову шляпа и включается музыкальная нарезочка:чёрный бумер,такси-такси, мы поедим мы помчимся на оленях... и т.д. (нарезочки есть...но вставлять неумею.Научите-поделюсь, о, или кому требуется вариант и в личку Нина, будьте добры, сбросьте пожалуйста  нарезки на почту:kazarinaob@yandex.ru

Заранее Вам благодарна, буду рада быть всем полезной.

----------


## malyshVIP

*Ещё одно представление:*
Человек, который дополнял толковый словарь Даля, додумывал теорему Пифагора, и наконец консультировал Барка Обаму по ICQ. Только благодаря ему за песню "Самый клёвый Парень" пришло 25000 СМС… 
Внимание: Иванов Иван Иванович

----------

Юлия Непоседа (16.09.2016)

----------


## malyshVIP

*Пару представлений для девушек*

Великолепная  Леди с добрым сердцем… Она может простить мужчину, даже если он ни в чем перед ней не виноват. Встречаем ................ 

Друзья, если бы эта девушка жила во времена Шекспира, то вместо Ромео и Джульетта он написал бы повесть Ромео и Юлия. Встречаем: Иванова Юлия

----------

Istan (06.01.2017), Варшава (17.06.2018)

----------


## malyshVIP

*Кое что еще*
*1*
А эту девушку попросили представить в стихах, ведь 500 рублей на дороге не валяются…
В напрасных поисках за ней, я иследил Земные тропы
От Гималайских ступеней до древних пристаней Европы… 
Она забытый сон веков, 
В ней несовершенные надежды
Я шорох знал её шагов
И шелест чувствовал одежды...
Встречаем: Наталья Алексеевна


*2*
Друзья, если бы эта девушка жила во времена Шекспира, то вместо Ромео и Джульетта он написал бы повесть Ромео и Юлия. Встречаем: Юлия Борисовна

*3*
А следующую девушку, я хочу представить просто:
Пусть у Ваших ног лежат мужчины,
Подставляя крепкое плечо!
Будьте счастливы, красивы и любимы!
Разве нужно что-нибудь ещё?!
Встречаем: Елена Викторовна

*4*
Крайне приятно встретить удивительного человека. Итак Внимание: Девушка получившая ВКонтакте всех больше сердечек за фразу: «Если ты считаешь что я самая красивая, жми сердечко».
Ольга Сергеевна

----------

Istan (06.01.2017), korzova76 (13.07.2016), Барановская Наталья (02.04.2018)

----------


## маскарад1

*ГЛАВБУХ*
ЭТО 
СОТРУДник с  кот вы уже много лет
Слажено и красиво «поёте романсы –
Казённым финансам:
Вы ей :«бухгалтер милый мой бухгалтер»,
А она вам: «да, я денежки люблю! Я их вместе соберу
Вдоль по линии прибоя за собою уведу!»
Работает, по принципу, что«деньги любят счет»
И каждую копеечку для дела  сбережет!
Поэтому частенько напоминает:
« Храните денежки в сберегательной кассе!»
А вы ей : « Да бросьте свою дурацкую агитацию!»
Вот так слажено и работаете
И только она может вам пожелать
По дебету – люби, успеха, перспектив
По кредиту – болезней и неудач.
И Остатка только дебетового!
А ЧТО ЕЩЁ  занесёт она вам по дебету
Мы услышим ЛИЧНО от 
«начальника группы бух учёта»

*ГЛАВНОМУ ЭКОНОМИСТУ*
Мы здоровья не желеем-
Поздравляем. Как умеем!!!!!

И следующие координаты
Для поздравлений
Философ, биолог, архитектор и экономист 
спорят о том, кем был по профессии Бог.  
- Бог, прежде всего, философ, - сказал философ. – 
Он создал принципы, по которым живет человек.
 - Глупости! - сказал биолог. –
 Сначала Бог создал мужчину и женщину 
и все живое. Ясно, что он был биологом.
 - Не совсем так, - возразил архитектор. – 
Раньше он создал небеса и землю.
 До этого вообще существовал полный хаос!
 - А кто, по-вашему, мог создать этот хаос? –
 вмешался экономист.

ТАК ВОТ РАЗОБРАТЬСЯ В ХАОСЕ  
ЭКОНОМИКИ ВАШЕЙ СФЕРЫ  
СЭКОНОМИТЬ ВСЁ, ЧТО МОЖНО СЭКОНОМИТЬ  
ВАМ  ПОМОГАЕТ СПЕЦИАЛИСТ,
 кот не даёт вам никогда забывать, 
что ЭКОНОМИКА ДОЛЖНА БЫТЬ ЭКОНОМНОЙ

НО сег. ЭКОНОМИТЬ НА эмоциях 
И тёплых пожеланиях в ваш адрес 
она не намерена  
ВЕДЬ ТЕМПЫ РОСТА и 
ДИНАМИКА  ХОРОШЕГО НАСТРОЕНИЯ  
сегодняшнего  вечера растёт,
 а ВМЕСТЕ С НИМИ  РАСТЁТ и ЖЕЛАНИЕ
 ПОЗДРАВИТЬ ВАС У …………………………………………………….

*НАЧАЛЬНИКУ ОТДЕЛА КАДРОВ*
Встречаюся как-то 2 знакомых
Однн говорит:
Привет дружбан! 
ты ЖЕ  НАЧ. ОТД. КАДРОВ??!!
-Ну да!!!
-О! Ничтяк!!! Брателло!
Тогда  ЗАМОЛВИ ЗА МЕНЯ СЛОВЕЧКО
  ПО КАРЕФАНСКИ   ВАШЕМУ НАЧАЛЬНИКУ,
чтобы меня взяли к вам на работу!! 
 - Ну хорошо! 
Только  есть определенные требования:
мужчина до 30 лет, знание компьютера
 и английского языка обязательно.
 - НУ ТЫ ДАЕШЬ КОРЕФАН!!!
Как интеллигентно ты меня послал. 

  ТАК ВОТ ТАКОЙ ЖЕ ИНТЕЛЛ.СПЕЦИАЛ. 
 возглавляет 
Отдел»по работе с персоналом»
это Женщна ,кот. лучше всех знает ЧТО:
 «Кадры решают всё!»
Что  « кадры бывают разные-
чёрные белые красные …
и всем обязательно хочется 
работать и не морочиться!»
 и именно с ней вам не страшен
ни какой «кадровый голод»

и мы с радостью осушим эту рюм.
с главным Знатаком 
вашей биографии
…………………………………….вам слово
*ОХРАНА ТРУДА*
Ув…………….
Для того чтобы у вас 
не болела голова
 за жизнь и здоровье ваших сотруд.,
Чтобы они возвращались
с работы живыми и невредимыми
 в вашей организацииесть специалист,
 который всё знает о том,
КАК  ОХРАНЯТЬ –
РАБОТНИКА от ТРУДАИ ТРУД от РАБОТНИКА.

Благодаря ей   все сотрудники знают
 КАК min
2-а    правила по Т/Б :
 «НЕ ВЛЕЗАЙ!! УБЬЁТ!» и
 «НЕ РАБОТАЙ- НЕ ПОСТРАДАЕШЬ!»
и мы с удовольствием
предоставл. Слово для поздравл.
«ведущему инженеру по О/Т»………….
………………………………………

*ВОДИТЕЛЮ:*
Босс знакомится с новым шофером:
- Как ваша фамилия? 
- Меня зовут Лёша... 
- Меня интересует ваша фамилия, потому, что я привык обращаться к шоферам по фамилии! 
- Я думаю, что вам будет не удобно меня по фамилии называть... 
- Меня не интересует, что ты думаешь! 
- Моя фамилия - Любимый...
- Поехали, Лёша.
И вот  уже много лет вы  говорите «Поехали!» человеку, в чьих руках
Баранка служебного авто, ваш путь на работу, с работы
И в любую точку служебного маршрута- он домчит вас чётко, профессионально и безопасно:

*ШЕФУ:*
-одному священнику во время
 большого церковного праздника
 пришлось лететь в другой город.
Как только он поднялся на борт самолета
 и занял свое место, тут же попросил 
стюардессу принести 5 грамм кагора.
таудивилась,нонакапала.
самолет взлетел и свящ. вновь обратился
 к стюардессе с просьбой о кагоре, 
только попросил уже 50 грамм.
 когда же самолет набрал нужную высоту
 бортпроводницауженеспрашивая
 принесла100грамм.
-не могу. Доч моя!сказал батюшка- 
(приэтомпоказатьпальцемвверх)шефблизко.!!!!!

ТАК ВОТ: ВЫСОТА НАБРАНА! 
ВАШ ШЭФ КАК НИКОГДА
БЛИЗКО и мыс удовольствием предоставляем
Слово…………………………………………………

----------

Барановская Наталья (02.04.2018)

----------


## Елена Потапова

Я начну, а вы продолжайте. а кто правильно ответил, выходит.

Кто в радости живет, того... (кручина неймет).
Есть нечего, да жить ... (весело).
Мешай дело с бездельем, проводи время... (с весельем).
Шутку шутить, ... (всех веселить).
Кто людей веселит, ...(за того весь свет стоит).
Боярин шуту рад,... (да с ним не ходит в ряд).
Кто смеется…( тому все удается);
Кто умеет веселиться, тот и горя…( не боится);
А еще в народе говорят:
- "Умей работать, умей и веселиться".
- "Смех - великий лекарь";
- "Шутка - минутка, а заряжает на час"
- "Смех - родной брат силы";
- "Хороший отдых - половина счастья";
Для того чтобы ваша улыбка не была однотипной, советую вам потренироваться перед зеркалом, придумав целый арсенал улыбок на все случаи жизни. Как хорошо уметь улыбаться игриво, с намеком, весело, грустно, улыбаться широко, во весь рот или же просто уголками губ.
Участницы конкурса должны по очереди улыбнуться, как: 
— Мона Лиза; 
— девушка — незнакомому юноше; 
— девушка с рекламы Блен да мед
— младенец — родителям
 - женщина-вамп

----------

КурочкинаН (10.05.2016)

----------


## Вик_тори_я

> Я начну, а вы продолжайте. а кто правильно ответил, выходит.


ничего себе проверка..... знаю пословицы, но из указанных только пару не подглядывая смела продолжить... А здесь народ расслабленный, под градусом.. Не катит такой манок

----------


## arinka5656

Доктору
Чудеса творить ей каждый день
Честно слово, будет не лень
Улыбка-чудо, доброе слово
К нам спешит .........

Можно представить гостей с помощью афоризмов, пословиц....

Познавая окружающий нас Мир Яви, мы рано или поздно приходим к пониманию того, что мы познаём самих себя, ибо наше существование в Мире Яви является неотъемлемой частью нас самих.
И на эту сцену мы приглашаем  наимудрейшего человека - .............

Народная мудрость гласит - Здоров будешь - все добудешь. Слово предоставляется нашему незаменимому 

Однажды мудрый человек сказал: Не прилагай столько усилий, все самое лучшее случается неожиданно. Вот и наш..................

Можно разыграть радиоэфир, где каждый из гостей играет свою роль

Добрый вечер, уважаемые радиослушатели!
Мы рады приветствовать вас на частоте 36,6 УКВ. С вами весь вечер радиостанция «......... FM».
И в течение этого вечера  с вами будут ведущие ........ 
И .......... 


Сегодня для вас и только для вас в нашем эфире состоятся встречи с интересными и знаменитыми людьми! 
Вы узнайте свежие новости из первых уст. 
Для вас прозвучит музыка всех стилей и направлений!
Оставайтесь с нами на волне хорошего настроения. 

В эфире рубрика главного редактора нашего радио......................




> можно обыграть игру со шляпой(чтение мыслей) кто на чём сегодня приехал(идея с сайта BKM). По очереди одевается на голову шляпа и включается музыкальная нарезочка:чёрный бумер,такси-такси, мы поедим мы помчимся на оленях... и т.д. (нарезочки есть...но вставлять неумею.Научите-поделюсь, о, или кому требуется вариант и в личку


Очень интересная идея. не могли бы поделиться нарезочками....... arz.komova.d@mail.ru Заранее благодарна

----------


## Светлана Шафаренко

Когда ты родился - ты заложил фундамент дома, когда женился ( вышла замуж) - построил стены, когда вырастил детей - это крыша дома, но если за свою жизнь ты не приобрел ни одного друга - то ты зря прожил жизнь.
Дорогие друзья! Встречаем бурными аплодисментами верного...(и т.д.) друга нашего именинника.

----------

Istan (06.01.2017), novlenka (10.09.2019), Варшава (17.06.2018)

----------


## Светлана Шафаренко

Ты можешь на них положиться,
Как на себя самого.
Коль радость иль горе случится,
Разделят с тобою его.
Их главное качество – верность.
Они нам пропасть не дадут,
Проявят и чуткость, и нежность,
В разведку с тобою пойдут.
И каждый давно понимает,
Что с ним всегда веселей.
Пусть в жизни тебя окружает
Побольше надежных ... (Друзей).

----------

novlenka (10.09.2019), Ollenka64 (27.09.2017), димдимыч (01.08.2018), Ольгия (02.11.2016)

----------


## Светлана Шафаренко

ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЕ ОТ МУЖА И ТОСТ ЗА ЛЮБОВЬ 
«Мужчина редко жениться, когда теряет сердце. Он ждет, когда потеряет голову». Ваши аплодисменты мужчине, который 28 лет назад потерял не только голову, но и сердце.

За ним она — за каменной стеной 
В прямом, а также в переносном смысле. 
Он для нее единственный, родной, 
Их совпадают взгляды, чувства, мысли. 
Он умный, добрый, ласковый к тому же... 
Что ж, нужно предоставить слово мужу.

----------

Istan (06.01.2017), Ollenka64 (27.09.2017), Софья С. (18.02.2016)

----------


## Светлана Шафаренко

Народная мудрость гласит: «Прежде чем построить дом, выбери соседей!»
Соседи, те кто рядом всегда,
Не только дом, но и душа,
В моменты радости и невзгод,
Хороший сосед на помощь придет!
Тост от...

----------

Istan (06.01.2017), novlenka (10.09.2019), Ollenka64 (27.09.2017), Варшава (17.06.2018)

----------


## Светлана Шафаренко

У вас всегда опорой было
Прочное духовное родство,
А если есть в судьбе родные люди – 
Не страшно ведь на свете ничего.

Слово для поздравления вашим родным.

----------

novlenka (10.09.2019), Де лиз (28.01.2016), Сиренко (01.08.2017), Танюшка74 (30.01.2020)

----------


## елена321

Если есть у вас дузья,
Значит жили вы не зря.
У вас добра-полно такого,
Мы с радостью дадим им слово.
Хочу представить вам скорей
Прекрасных,преданных друзей!

----------

Сиренко (01.08.2017), Танюшка74 (30.01.2020)

----------


## Дамочка-на-каблучках

На одной свадьбе сказала о друзьях жениха и подружках невесты  

Для подруг невесты

Кто, ну скажите, кто посмел заявить, что женской дружбы не бывает? Ну какое это счастье, проговорить с подругой пол дня или полночи, а потом, через двадцать минут после расставания позвонить и сказать – Слушай, совсем забыла тебе рассказать…? Умницы, красавицы, юмористки и активистки – подружки невесты ...


Для друзей жениха

Сколько было выпито, сколько пережито…Настоящая мужская дружба – это уникальное явление, аналогов в природе которому просто нет. Истории известны случаи, когда настоящий друг при  обнаружении женой друга следов помады на рубашке благоверного, говорил ей, что это он красит губы…Апплодисменты – спортсмены, юмористы и просто красавцы – друзья жениха 

Смеялись)))

----------


## елена321

Брату.
Родная кровь.Об этом каждый слышал.
Об этом помнят,знают,говорят.
С родным сильней ты,значимей и выше,
Особенно когда родной твой брат...
Готовы брату слово предоставить,
Чтоб мог с любовью вас поздравить!

----------

Tanuxatexas (30.08.2018), анечк@ (09.06.2017), Сиренко (01.08.2017)

----------


## елена321

Сестре.
Она всегда придёт к тебе на помощь,
Она с тобой разделит сто невзгод,
О ней в минуты радостные вспомнишь,
Восьмого марта или в новый год.
А от тебя ей больше и не надо...
Сестра тебя сейчас поздравить рада!

----------

novlenka (10.09.2019), анечк@ (09.06.2017), Сиренко (01.08.2017)

----------


## Оксана Eventer66

На корпоративах часто делаю так: подбираю известные фразы из кинофильмов, типа: "Царь, очень приятно царь!", "Улыбаемся и машем!", "А мы пойдем на Север!" и т.п. и подбираем кому из компании эта фраза подходит, потом так и представляем. И быстро, и весело. А иногда перед праздником делаем по этим номинациям голосования и люди сами присуждают такие звания.

----------


## Istan

Представление перед дарами или тостами

Родные жениха 
Ну что ж, в программе  у меня
Жениховая родня! Их поздравленья слушать будем
Итак, вперед, родные люди!
Они на руках тебя  детстве носили, 
Кормили, лелеяли, в школу водили. 
Учили труду и заботе, 
Хотя уставали на трудной работе. 
Родители жениха ______________
Следующие у меня это тёти дяди
Вас поздравить очень рады
Слово им мы даём 
И конечно же нальём
Сейчас мы слово предоставим смело
Корням генеалогического древа
Сила мудрости в корнях
Семью держат на ногах
Бабушки и дедушки
Здесь сегодня праздник!
Гуляем вместе, всей гурьбой!
Мы так за вас сегодня рады
Что наверно...На всю неделю мы уйдём в запой!
Но это позже, а сейчас
крёстные 
Спешат поздравить вас!
ТЁТЯ Надя
Внимание! Внимание!
Программы гвоздь!
Встречайте, следующий гость!
Не гость, а гостья, ведь она
Любимой тётей названа       Слово тёте Наде
В зале тётя есть у нас
Тётя, просто высший класс!!!
Тётушки у нас в почёте
Когда же аплодировать вы им начнёте?! Тётя Рая



Родная кровь. Об этом каждый слышал. 
С родным сильней ты, значимей и выше, 
Особенно когда родной — твой брат... 
Готовы слово брату предоставить, 
Чтоб мог с любовью он тебя поздравить
Родной брат Александр с женой Юлей
А на сладкое у нас
Парочка есть - высший класс!!!
Сестра Татьяна и её муж Виталий 
 завсегда вас видеть рады
Чтоб эту мысль не упустить
Чтоб до конца её развить
К нам идёт племяш родной
Вон какой он деловой!
Кто продолжит наш рассказ?
Следующие кто у нас?
Братья и сёстры двоюрОдные! 
Шибко благородные!
Роман,  Женя,  Оля и Саша, Черноокие Саша. Лена Ксюша, Сергей Коля, Лиля.

А дальше представление такого плана
Вслед сёстрам и братьям сваха Татьяна!
Собой украсит наш банкет из Орловки дуэт!
Среди наших средь гостей 
Семья ---------------Елена и Алексей!
Душевности и доброты - не меряно. 
Борщом-хлебом-солью семья их славится, 
Всем такие сваты нравятся! 
Драган Галина и Александр!!!
Сейчас нам всем покажут класс,
Друзья Сергея, Я о Вас!
Сказать по-правде, тут одно хулиганьё! Шутка!
Но делать нечего...ведь слово уж дано!
ВСЕ ДРУЗЬЯ ЖЕНИХА


Знает север, знает юг,
Антон самый  верный брат и друг!
Если хлопнет он рюмашку
На груди порвет тельняшку
Ну а если запоет, Целый полк переорет!
Родные невесты
Мы продолжаем представленье!
Подарков свадебных врученье!
И к невестиной родне
Благосклонны мы вполне!
Маме.
Есть человек в жизни каждого главный, 
С этим согласен здесь каждый из нас. 
Это, конечно же, милая мама...
Предоставим ЕЙ мы слово сейчас
Мама невесты  Елена Григорьевна 
Это кто такой нарядный,
У кого такой прикид?
Это ж Славик, наш брательник
Улыбается сидит!
По-гусарски водку пьёт -
Сеструху замуж отдаёт! (Брат )
Я думаю, друзья, что Вы не против,
Поприветствовать родную Тётю!
Эгей! Народ! А ну-ка не жалей
И рюмку до краёв налей
Валентину Григорьевну Гарматину
Мы встречаем веселей!
Молодёжь Гарматины долго терпели
Очень молодых поздравить хотели
Выразить свою любовь
Им приятно вновь и вновь!
(Сергей, Таня, Аня.
Женя , Света, Юля.
Что пожелать он точно знает
И слов на ветер не бросает, 
Ответить за базар вполне готов
Крёстный дядя Саша Осенков!

Тост сказать, поздравить рады
---------------товы всегда
Тётя Тая, дядя Толя
Просим вас господа!!!!
Оторву Вас от обеда
Посмотрите Вы сюда
Эт  --------ченко Оксана
Невестина сестра
С ней супруг её Андрей 
Что бы было веселей

Она услышит сердца мерный стук, 
Почувствует малейшее волненье, 
Она в любой момент твой лучший друг, 
В ней столько нежности, участья и терпенья... 
Прийти на помощь в миг любой готова. 
Подруге лучшей предоставим слово

----------

svetlanaschot (25.07.2017), Барановская Наталья (02.04.2018), Де лиз (28.01.2016), марута (16.08.2020), Сиренко (01.08.2017)

----------


## Actress

А я иногда представлю некоторых гостей следующим образом: 
"Звезда гимнастики"
Сегодня на нашем вечере присутствует замечательная женщина, знаменитая в прошлом советская гимнастка. Сначала я подумала что мне это лишь показалось, но, приглядевшись, я поняла, что это именно она, звезда 70-х годов прошлого века. Она уже давно оставила спорт и занимается сейчас совершен другими делами: у нее – то ли свой банк, то ли параходством, в общем, он бизнес-леди. Но я не хочу вас долго томить и с удовольствием представлю –Ольга Викторовна. Более того, как выяснилось, она приходится тетей нашему жениху Виктору! (Вывести из за стола). 
Чемпионка мира и олимпийских игр, серебряный призер Чемпионата Европы 1969 года, заслуженный мастер спорта Ольга Викторовна! Фамилию не называю, вы итак ее хорошо знаете. 
Ну вот вы скажете что этой женщине 75 лет? (тут смех, так как женщина молодая) А потому что спорт! Ведь спорт как Вы знаете вторит чудеса! Дорогая Ольга, я ваша давняя поклонница. Я восхищалась вами еще в далеком 69 году, когда вы завоевали первое место. Только я не помню в каком году это было – в 69 или  70м? (героиня подыгрывает)
Ольга, дорогая, в честь наших молодоженов в честь их замечательных родителей и гостей в этом зале вспомните что-нибудь из вашего славного спортивного прошлого. Ну хотя бы вот – ваше коронное упражнение с кольцом. (покрутить обруч талией). 
Но это еще не все сюрпризы! Я знаю что Ольга сегодня вместе с заслуженным тренером – Владимиром Газаровичем (в настоящем -муж), заслуженным мастером спорта, который уже 40 лет тренирует ее! Приглашаю Вас выйти к нам! Можно взять интервью у тренера о состоянии спорта в России на данный момент. Предлагается тоже покрутить обруч - показать матер-класс. Крутит как умеет (на руке, шее)
Конечно мы все шутим шутим, а эти замечательные люди являются близкими родственниками нашего жениха. Вам предоставляется слово!

----------

kaznarina (05.01.2017)

----------


## Юлия Киндеева

Нашла в инете и теперь представляю так жену юбиляра и поднимаем тост за нее, производит впечатление, хочу сказать! Вот: " Жена с точки зрения мужа — это жемчужина в житейском море. Она великий стратег и тактик, управляющий, хозяйка, снабженец, нянька, портниха, садовод, судья и повелитель. За  жемчужину нашего именинника!"

----------

Istan (06.01.2017), черника (04.07.2016)

----------


## Оксана Eventer66

> На корпоративах часто делаю так: подбираю известные фразы из кинофильмов, типа: "Царь, очень приятно царь!", "Улыбаемся и машем!", "А мы пойдем на Север!" и т.п. и подбираем кому из компании эта фраза подходит, потом так и представляем. И быстро, и весело. А иногда перед праздником делаем по этим номинациям голосования и люди сами присуждают такие звания.


У меня в личке просили подробнее рассказать, но я решила тут. Вдруг ещё к-н пригодится.
Находите в Интернете "крылатые фразы из кинофильмов" и выбираете какие примерно могут подойти к человеку.
Потом сами или просите сотрудников присвоить эти фразы конкретным людям. Можно провести голосование. Могут молодожены распределить. Не больше 20 фраз. Каждого представлять не нужно. 
На празднике обыгрываете эти фразы, как победа в номинации с дипломом или просто озвучиваете.

Вот например фразы:
Я мзду не беру, мне за державу обидно!
Царь, очень приятно, царь!
Штирлиц! А вас я попрошу остаться.
Таможня дает добро.
Не виноватая я!.. Он сам пришел!
Руссо туристо, облико морале, ферштейн?
После первой не закусываю.
Попрошу факт продажи родины зафиксировать в протоколе.
На халяву пьют даже трезвенники и язвенники.
Куй железо, не отходя от кассы.
Короче, Склифосовский.
Белые пришли - грабют, красные пришли - грабют, ну куда крестьянину податься?
Я академиев не проходил.
Кушать подано. Садитесь жрать, пожалуйста.
... видим одну звездочку, две звездочки. Лучше, конечно, пять звездочек
Упал, очнулся - гипс.
Будете у нас на Колыме - милости просим!
Клиент созрел.
И что это я в тебя такой влюбленный?
Что хочет Мусик? - Мусик хочет водочки.
Муля, не нервируй меня!
А казачок-то засланный.
Ларису Ивановну хочу...
Ну кто еще хочет попробовать комиссарского тела?
Господин назначил меня любимой женой!
Восток - дело тонкое.
Долой предрассудки! Женщина - она тоже человек!
Я не трус, но я боюсь!
Наши люди в булочную на такси не ездят!
Я требую продолжения банкета!!!
А давайте взвесимся на брудершафт.
Комсомолка, спортсменка и просто красавица!
Да здравствует наш суд, самый гуманный суд в мире!
Кабаки и бабы доведут до цугундера.
Иди сюда, я тебе умный вещь скажу! Только ты не обижайся!
Не учите меня жить, лучше помогите материально!
А может не надо? - Надо, Федя, надо!
Резать к чертовой матери, не дожидаясь перитонита.
В прах разметал семейный очаг! Одни руины!
Высокие! Высокие отношения!
Искусство в большом долгу !
Я после первой не закусываю...
Вы хочете песен? - их есть у меня!
Гриш, а Гриш, и шо я в тебя такой влюбленный, а?!
Вы еще под стол ходили, а я уже за «Пищевика» играл.
Какое безобразие! Куда смотрит милиция?
Бабу-ягу со стороны брать не будем. Воспитаем в своем коллективе.

----------

novlenka (10.09.2019), svetlanaschot (25.07.2017), Барановская Наталья (03.07.2016), Де лиз (28.01.2016), татьянка1 (15.05.2016)

----------


## Анна1984

добрый вечер всем! хочу на день медика представить  мед работников по отделам-врачи, фельдшеры, мед.сестры, зубные врачи и техники, санитарки и бухгалтерия. подскажите как сделать подводку и интересно представить каждый отдел.

----------


## Оксана Eventer66

> добрый вечер всем! хочу на день медика представить  мед работников по отделам-врачи, фельдшеры, мед.сестры, зубные врачи и техники, санитарки и бухгалтерия. подскажите как сделать подводку и интересно представить каждый отдел.


Может как гостей передачи про здоровье. Вот рингтоны: заставка Жить здорово (1 канал) http://www.mobzvonok.net/zakach.php?id=2474 заставка здоровье (1 канал) http://www.mobzvonok.net/zakach.php?id=1348

----------


## Оксана Eventer66

> У меня в личке просили подробнее рассказать, но я решила тут. Вдруг ещё к-н пригодится.
> Находите в Интернете "крылатые фразы из кинофильмов" и выбираете какие примерно могут подойти к человеку.
> Потом сами или просите сотрудников присвоить эти фразы конкретным людям. Можно провести голосование. Могут молодожены распределить. Не больше 20 фраз. Каждого представлять не нужно. 
> На празднике обыгрываете эти фразы, как победа в номинации с дипломом или просто озвучиваете.
> 
> Вот например фразы:
> Я мзду не беру, мне за державу обидно!
> Царь, очень приятно, царь!
> Штирлиц! А вас я попрошу остаться.
> ...



Вот здесь нашла фразы из фильмов в mp3 http://www.mobzvonok.net/view_author.php?cat=3

----------


## Йожык

Я делаю представление-угадайку.
Звучит краткая,ёмкая информация о потенциально-тостующем госте,если муза посетит-в стихах)
Остальные угадывают,кто будет выступать.
Интересно!

----------


## Елена Наумова

2.	Юбилей - это особый праздник и у разных народов есть свои обычаи и традиции как отметить юбилей, чтобы юбиляр жил долго и счастливо:
В Испании- щелкают по лбу;
в Италии- дергают за уши;
в Англии- подбрасывают и роняют столько раз сколько исполнилось лет и ещё один раз на счастье.
В Канаде- мажут нос маслом чтобы неприятности соскальзывали у него с носа;
в Дании- вывешивают в окно национальный флаг.
А в России принято за юбилейным столом вспомнить о тех, кто подарил нам нашего юбиляра. О мамочке!!!

----------

novlenka (10.09.2019), ЛАНКОМ (02.04.2016)

----------


## Елена Наумова

В день рождения все многое желают имениннику.

Охотнику – ни пуха,ни пера
Рыбаку – ни щуки, ни чешуйки
Шоферу – ни гвоздя, ни жезла
Пожарнику – ни дыма, ни огня
Садоводу – ни грызунов, ни несунов
Мужчине – ни рогов, ни долгов
Летчику – ни ямы, ни грозы
Бизнесмену – ни братков, ни налоговой

А что собираются пожелать имениннице семья............

----------

arina1990 (18.01.2019), novlenka (10.09.2019), лидия зотова (20.02.2018)

----------


## Елена Наумова

Английская писательница Адела Сент Джон сказала «Бог создал мужчину, а потом решил, что способен на большее и создал женщину!»  Это шутка, но ни для кого не секрет, что мужчина и женщина это две половинки и каждый мечтает встретить свою половинку, и как замечательно, что у Александра есть его любимая вторая половинка, жена Татьяна.

----------


## Елена Наумова

Дорогие гости! Всем вам известно, что
настоящий мужчина должен посадить дерево, построить дом и вырастить сына.
Наш юбиляр, я думаю, как настоящий мужчина,
посадил не одно дерево, построил дом и конечно же родил сына. Но наш юбиляр к тому же изготовил настоящее эксклюзивное
ювелирное изделие. Посмотрите на нее: умница, красавица – настоящее произведение искусства.

----------

novlenka (10.09.2019)

----------


## Елена Наумова

В каждый день рождения за плечами именинника стоят ангелы и записывают все пожелания гостей, чтобы, вернувшись на небо в течение всего года исполнять их. И самые важные, самые трепетные и искренние пожелания звучат от очень близких людей.

----------

Istan (20.10.2017), Tanuxatexas (09.04.2019), Ирунька (01.05.2019)

----------


## Елена Наумова

День рождения строителя:2.	Собираясь на это торжество, я вспомнила поговорку, которую придумали , должно быть, очень веселые люди: «Что нам стоит дом построить – нарисуем будем жить!» Однако кому как не вам знать, что воплощение проекта стоит многих трудов и творческих усилий? Профессия строителя одна из самых древних. Говорят, что и Господь Бог поработал строителем, когда создавал этот мир из кучи стройматериалов. Я с огромным удовольствием беру на себя функции прораба и прошу вас помочь мне построить сегодняшний вечер так, чтобы его с гордостью вспоминал юбиляр и его близкие, с радостью и ностальгией – друзья; чтобы всем было сегодня уютно, весело вкусно…! А завтра не было мучительно больно… Согласны помочь?

Тогда насколько я понимаю в строительстве, начнем с фундамента (дальше слова за родителей юбиляра)

----------

Мениря (06.12.2016)

----------


## Елена Наумова

7.	Как прораб сегодняшнего вечера, я считаю, что мы заложили хороший фундамент. Семья  - это основа, на ней и строится жизнь нашего дорогого А.В.
Но у дома еще стены, которые согревают, крыша, которая защищает от жизненных бурь. Это друзья. Один хороший поэт, я не бду называть его имени, думаю все его хорошо знают и любят, сказал:
Я денег не копил – копил стихи.
Копил друзей и недругов угрюмых!
Копил любовные и прочие грехи,
Всю жизнь копил о жизни думы.	

Спокойно жизнь прожить – какой резон?
Какой резон под солнцем Юга греться?
И снова улетали в горизонт
Моих путей стремительные рельсы!

Я снова тороплюсь на мир глазеть,
Сгорать в стихах дотла, не плесневея.
Я денег не копил – копил друзей
И никогда об этом не жалею!
Друзья, из разных концов нашей необъятной страны собрались здесь, чтобы поздравить вас и напомнить Вам о молодости, о дружбе, о любимых местах.

----------


## Анастасия30

Предсатвление на юбилее сына.
Какая вы, Людмила  счастливая сегодня. Потому что вас могут сегодня поздравлять самые близкие и родные, лучшие друзья и подруги. Ведь ваш чудесный возраст  – это такой возраст, когда все лишние люди, которые шли с вами по жизни отстали в пути. И рядом с вами идут теперь только самые верные и преданные, на которых вы всегда можете положиться.
И самый верный и преданный, тот кто кричал громче всех ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ваш сын Евгений, и поэтому я  передаю ему и его семье слово для поздравления.
 На душе всегда покой,
Когда сын рядом с тобой.
Ему сказать сейчас пора Милой мамочке слова.

----------


## Натафффка

Перед поздравлением сестры на свадьбе .
Она сегодня не стоит в сторонке,
И этой ночью ей,наверно, тоже было не до сна.
Сегодня замуж выходит её старшая сестрёнка,
Любви и радости душа её полна.

----------

novlenka (04.07.2020)

----------


## Натафффка

Представление бабушки и дедушки.
В этой жизни суровой и трудной
Стойко выстоять они всё же смогли,
Сквозь года человечность и мудрость,
Доброту и любовь пронесли.
И сегодня у внука, у внучки на свадьбе
С уважением относятся к ним неспроста,
Занимают всегда бабушки и дедушки самые почётные места.

----------

novlenka (04.07.2020)

----------


## TanyaSTYLE

Я, по возможности, стараюсь сочетать представление с невинным розыгрышем, особенно на корпоративах.

К примеру, известный номер с рубашкой в сочетании с презентацией генерального менеджера компании проходит очень выигрышно и ломает любой лед.

После вводных славословий вызываю "на подиум" генерального менеджера компании - мужчину, прошу снять пиджак, галстук можно оставить, будет смешнее, и после подводки по теме, начинаю:
"... мы покажем всем, какое у него большое сердце. ( вырезаю ножницами дырку в рубашке против сердца в форме сердца) Спрашиваю: "<Имя отчество>, зачем тебе такое большое сердце?" и независимо от его ответа добавляю: "Правильно! Чтобы любить людей" Продолжаю: "Все, что сделано здесь, создано руками <...> И я хочу, чтобы вы увидели его золотые руки (режу рукава рубашки вдоль на лоскуты ) <...> покажите всем" <...> показывает "бицепсы" "И чтобы поднять и вести этот нелегкий бизнес нужны широкие плечи и крепкая мужская спина" (Поворачиваю его и режу рубашку на спине) Показывая: "Вот этот становой хребет компании" Разворачиваю лицом к залу "А это - лицо <Название компании>" Можно добавить эпитетов. "И после нашей короткой презентации я предоставляю слово <имя отчеству>" Когда он в лохмотьях рассказывает об успехах и планах компании,говорит  свою тронную речь, и представляет других и т.п.,  - все в зале более, чем счастливы. Лёд сломан :)

Цена номера - 1 испорченная мужская рубашка "из бывших", я даю ее сама. Менеджер должен быть знакомым, или с хорошим чувством юмора и согласиться надеть эту рубашку на начало вечера, после презентации - переоденется в свою.

----------

Де лиз (28.01.2016)

----------


## TanyaSTYLE

В подтверждение предыдущего поста - как раз вчера проводила корпоратив по поводу открытия медицинского оздоровительного центра. Генеральный менеджер так увлекся, что попросил прямо в процессе разрезать еще и галстук, который был на нем, чтобы всё, как он сказал, было "гармонично"

----------


## Estell

Но мне больше нравится представлять гостей с помощью музыкальных нарезок. У меня есть небольшой блок знакомства в начале вечера.
Так и повеселее получается, ну и мотивчик у песни легкий, поэтому гости быстро запоминают. Таким же образом я представляю себя, ди-джея, певицу, фотографа и видеооператора. Всегда ищу именные нарезки. 
А потом таким же образом напоминаю как зовут молодоженов. Потому как часто бывает - обязательно есть один гость, который видит молодых первый раз. Такие гости - это приглашенные "половинки" друзей молодых. Тоже весело обыграть. Мне так нравится.
И по музыке, надо подбирать задорные с юморком отбивки.

----------


## Анюта Ярославль

> Но мне больше нравится представлять гостей с помощью музыкальных нарезок. У меня есть небольшой блок знакомства в начале вечера.
> Так и повеселее получается, ну и мотивчик у песни легкий, поэтому гости быстро запоминают. Таким же образом я представляю себя, ди-джея, певицу, фотографа и видеооператора. Всегда ищу именные нарезки. 
> А потом таким же образом напоминаю как зовут молодоженов. Потому как часто бывает - обязательно есть один гость, который видит молодых первый раз. Такие гости - это приглашенные "половинки" друзей молодых. Тоже весело обыграть. Мне так нравится.
> И по музыке, надо подбирать задорные с юморком отбивки.


А поделиться можете?

----------


## Alenanz

> А поделиться можете?


У меня есть такой вариант. Недавно нарезала. http://files.mail.ru/1041A7D3B47041BF873CB55EF0E13267
У кого есть свой, поделитесь и посоветуйте как это обыграть с юморком?:)

----------


## BONATA

> Необычно-Интересное представление гостей...


ВолодьКА, снимаю шляпу. :Laie 22: 

Твои примеры импровизации ( частично подготовленного экспромта  :Aga:  ) - это мастер-класс по  конферанцу для других. Легко и непринужденно, интересно и интригующе..МОЛОДЕЦ! :Ok:

----------


## solodovka

А у меня мысли читает цыганка ( из гостей). Она делает руками пассы, а диджей ставит соответствующую нарезку.

----------


## Владимирская Екатерина

Если готовиться капитально, можно попросить у заказчика информацию и какие нибудь интересные факты из жизни каждого гостя, подготовить номинации, и предстовлять их разделяя на микрогруппы по номинациям, давая возможность угадывать самим о ком идет речь... Например " самое яркое событие 2012 года" 1. Иванова Танечка( родила ребенка) 2. Петров Николай( купил машину) Сидоров Иван( женился) , если есть техническая поддержка, то можно включать нарезку слайдов с кондидатами( фотографии, или нарезка видео моментов)

----------


## Alenanz

> А у меня мысли читает цыганка ( из гостей). Она делает руками пассы, а диджей ставит соответствующую нарезку.


Шляпа-мысли - это совсем другое. Знакомство  с гостями - это блок в начале свадьбы, без чтения мыслей.:)

----------


## Викина мама

веселое знакомство "Комплименты" я т.е ведущая праздника хвалю любого человека из зала, тот, в свою очередь встает и хвалит того кто сидит справа называя его имя и кем он приходится молодым, и так далее пока не познакомимся со всеми, если человек не знает рядом сидящего,получается еще интересней они шепотом знакомятся и он на 1 взгляд говорит его положительные качества. конечно для 100 человек это знакомство не подойдет а вот для 30-50 в самый раз, игра очень душевная и все в ней принимают активное участие, попробуйте не пожелеете, мне очень нравиться))))

----------

dekuz (28.06.2021)

----------


## Guzelka

Всегда возникает вопрос как же представить гостей, но я ненавижу стихотворную форму. на свадьбах часто делаю музыкальными нарезками, а на юбилеях обычно. Хотя все это уже надоело. если разрешите возьму ваши идеи

----------


## ponyashkina

Представление гостей

Презентация  гостей
Прекрасный шарм, нежность, грация
Для очаровательной ( Светланы)
 Для виновницы торжества
Ваши овации!!  (Киркоров- самая)

 Продлим прекрасные моменты
 Для мужа ( Романа) ваши аплодисменты! (я русский мужик)

 В этот вечер приятное волнение 
 почетных гостей представление
 У нас присутствуют 2 дамы
 Родные сестры юбиляра!(ну где же вы девченки)

 Двоюродные сестры
 Находятся тут
 Сейчас шквал аплодисментов в зале сорвут! (девушки из высшего)

 На душе всегда покой,
 Когда дети рядом с тобой.
 Они у мамы очень хорошие
 Давайте за это похлопаем в ладоши(в каждом маленьком)

Мальчишки и девченки
А так же их родители.
Аплодисментов не жалейте
Для Светиных родителей.(родительский дом)

В зале есть родная кровь
А зовут ее свекровь.
Вы оваций не жалейте
Для мамы Светы в ладоши бейте.(ах какая  женщина)

 И надо должное отдать бы,
Кто юбилярши нашей  братья!(брат ты мне )

Не ради славы, чести ради
Именинницы  встанут дяди!(красавчик мужчина)

И мы приветствовать не против,
Коль юбилярши встанут тети! (не волнуйся)

Сыграем, что ли, вместе в ладушки
Для знатных дедушек и бабушек!(бабушки старушки)

 Хочу представить вам скорей
 Прекрасных, преданных друзей !!!
 Они аплодисментов тоже ждут
 Покажитесь где вы тут!(за друзей)
 А теперь
 Давайте будем бить в ладоши
 За всех гостей, за вас хороших! (гости)

----------

novlenka (10.09.2019), Антонидзе (30.11.2018), Де лиз (28.01.2016), ирунча (28.01.2016), Катусечка (22.07.2020), лидия зотова (20.02.2018), Оле-Оле (04.10.2016)

----------


## Светлана Абрамович

а я прежде чем представить гостей, заранее узнаю о них информацию..и на празднике  использую эти анонсы, никаких стихов. все динамично и по теме.... это позволяет гостям присмотреться к друг другу, спланировать нужные знакомства. конечно индивидуально каждого гостя представить можно только на празднике не более 20чел, а чаще  по столикам по группам, семейный кланам.  и т.д.  конечно смысловая муз.подложка только улучшит качество действия.

----------


## Светлана Абрамович

не подумайте плохого, я не против стихов)))  просто на наших  широтах  стихи  и стихотворные анонсы не всегда принимают

----------


## Ritulya993

Я всегда прошу юбиляров или молодых предоставить как можно больше информации о гостях, но не официальной, а доброй, житейской(типа - хобби, увлечения, черты характера, любимые "крылатые выражения", и т.п). Главное, чтобы гость чувствовал себя комфортно! Иногда заказчики дают такие характиристики, что и доделывать ничего не приходится, благодарна им за это. А формат представления может быть разнообразным, тут все индивидуально. Важно почуствовать клиента и быть максимально ненавязчивой. У нас это очень ценится, особенно в солидных компаниях. Всем удачи  и спасибо за общение!

----------


## Ritulya993

Розыгрыш с рубашкой - гениально! Скоро юбилей одной фирмы. Там дяденьки не старые, но очень серьезные, попробую их уговорить! Спасибо что поделились :Aga: !

----------


## МарЫчка

Добрый день! Если торжество не большое я представляю гостей  в соответствии с характеристиками полученными  от заказчика. Если не большое и все знакомы друг с другом делаю небольшую викторину, а все угадывают о ком идет речь. Если же торжество  с большим количеством гостей, то представляю их по группам ( друзья, родственники, одноклассники и т.д.) либо если много имен, которые совпадают, то представляю их  по музыкальным именным нарезкам.

----------


## МарЫчка

> К примеру, известный номер с рубашкой в сочетании с презентацией генерального менеджера компании проходит очень выигрышно и ломает любой лед.


Татьяна, я много раз слышала о розыгрыше с рубашкой в различной интерпретации, но об использовании его в презентации гостей слышу впервые.Спасибо Вам огромное, задумаюсь о том чтобы представлять так свидетеля на свадьбе. Он же готов на все)))

----------


## лоренчик

Всем здравствуйте! Во-первых, хочу поблагодарить всех за таланты, а во-вторых, попросить помощи. 28.01.11 надо представить гостей по улицам на юбилее мужчины 60 лет. Материал брала с форума, за что автору отдельное искреннее"СПАСИБО!". Досочиняла немного, но какие действия придумать на улицы: Оплеснина, Севастопольская, Набережная Нефтяников, Сидорова, 30 лет октября, Машиностроителей и Печорская не знаю. Помогите, пожалуйста. Вот что у меня получилось:

Оставьте стаканы, вилки все бросьте,
 Встречаем! С улицы Ленина гости!
 Посмотрите-ка на них, вон какие штучки!
 Ну-ка, гости дорогие помашите ручкой!

Из Аэропорта приехали друзья, родные,
 Покажитесь, кто вы такие!
 Молодцы какие, да и вот их сколько,
 И вы тоже помашите … ножкой только.

С Интернациональной друзья иль родственники есть?
 Мы очень рады, что вы сегодня здесь!
 Да скорее поднимайтесь, что же вы сидите
 И все вместе разом подмигните.

А теперь приветствуем поскорей
 С Костромы и Иваново долгожданных гостей!
 Мы Лидию Ивановну попросим: «Не ревнуй!»
 Пошлите юбиляру вы воздушный поцелуй.

А сейчас встречаем ухтинский район,
 Ветлосян и Дежнево, вам низкий поклон!
 А теперь вы все вместе
 Поклон юбиляру еще ниже отвесьте.

Есть в Ухте улица, которая многим нравиться,
 И улица эта Сенюкова называется.
 Приветствуем вас, а вы нам в ответ
 Крикните дружно и громко: «Привет!»

Все встречи отменив, дела свои все бросив,
 С Шудаяга и Сосногорска приехали гости!
 Теперь и Виктора попросим не сердиться,
 Ведь к вашей жене поцелуй воздушный мчится.

С Юбилейной и с Куратова родные и друзья!
 Без вас нам сегодня никак нельзя!
 На юбиляра посмотрите – вроде ничего.
 Так какой он человек? Покажите – «Во!»

С Заречной и Берёзовой встречаем мы гостей,
 Давайте овациями поддержим их скорей,
 А вы на юбиляра с улыбкой посмотрите
 Да своих соседей покрепче обнимите.

С Молодежной и Дружбы к нам гости пришли,
 Здесь много тепла и добра обрели.
 Сейчас и вам пришла пора
 Крикнуть юбиляру трехкратное «Ура!»

Ярославль встречаем мы сейчас,
 Вы у нас гости – просто высший класс!
 И чтоб мы дальше могли продолжать,
 Следует вам юбиляра обнять.

----------

novlenka (10.09.2019), Зосик (09.11.2016), лидия зотова (20.02.2018), Пахомова Наталья (02.04.2018)

----------


## Фелиция-77

> [B]_Друзья, поделитесь кто и как, необычно, представляет гостей.  _


Ёмко, необычно и прозой!

Добавляю своё. 
*Сестре на юбилее*: С этим человеком именинница съела столько соли, что еду можно уже не солить.  С ним( в смысле с человеком) она ругалась из-за игрушек и конфет, а во взрослой жизни готова дарить их на каждый праздник. 
*Брату:* Первый помощник, первый партнер по играм, первый критик, первый соратник – это брат.    
*Жене и детям:* Жена и кров – дороже всех на свете нам даров»! Действительно, многое в нашей жизни – понятия приходящие, а есть нечто большее – это – семья. Тот маленький мир, который делает каждого сильнее и увереннее. Слово жене, дочке-сыну.
*Перед гостем, которго не знаешь как объявить красиво или просто вставка между поздравлениями*: Юбилей –этой некий итог. Мне хотелось бы привести  несколько статистических  данных. 
Вы знаете, что За 30 лет  именинницей было  съедена 21 тонна  еды, из которой
800 кг пришлись на мясо, в том числе  входят 30 тысяч котлет.
- 2тонны 130 кг пришлась на картофель,
-3  тонны на хлеб,
-  150 кг на соль и сахар
-Вообще, жизнь, длиною в 100 лет – это всего лишь кучка из 10800 морковок, считают англичане.
Возвращаемся  к Наталье. К 30 годам им было пройдено 10 тысяч  километров 260 метров,
Выпито 100 литров алкоголя и 30 тысяч чашек чая .
На днях рождениях было пролито -3,  литров слез счастья и 
Принято  1000 поздравлений.
1000 – это много или мало? Добрых слов много не бывает. Продолжаем поздравлять или дарить.

----------

Ирунька (01.05.2019), лидия зотова (20.02.2018)

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> как отправить нарезки, посоветуйте...


есть такой сайт http://files.mail.ru/ заходишь туда, регистрируешься, там все понятно. нажимаешь "загрузить файлы", выбираешь с компа, нажимаешь "получить ссылку", копируешь эту ссылку и вставляешь в пост ииии... все готово. единственно, на этом сайте файлы хранятся всего месяц, потом можешь продлить их хранение.

----------


## Аня Некрасова

Мы продолжаем поздравлять нашу именинницу, и перед тем как я объявлю следующего поздравляющего, мне бы хотелось рассказать вам анекдот.
Анекдот
Солдат спрашивает своего командира:
- Товарищ лейтенант, а это правда, что крокодилы летают?
-Кто тебе эту ерунду сказал?
- Товарищ майор!
-Товарищ майор, говоришь?
- Да-а-а? … ну вообще-то они летают, но  очень низко-низко…
А сейчас я хочу предоставить слово человеку, который летает очень высоко! Во всяком случае, в своём деле он достиг заоблачных высот. 

         Слово для поздравления  предоставляется .....

----------

novlenka (04.07.2020)

----------


## Аня Некрасова

Анекдот
Одна дама уверяет всех, что на днях ей исполнилось тридцать лет.
-Послушай, дорогая, - говорит подруга, - но ведь тоже самое ты говорила и в прошлом году, и в позапрошлом. На это дама с возмущением отвечает:
- А я не из тех, которые сегодня говорят одно, а завтра другое.

Я хочу предоставить слово человеку, который не меняет свои убеждения и остается, верен своему делу. На сегодняшний день этот человек является.......

----------


## Аня Некрасова

Честно говоря, для активной женщины в наше время 50 – это вообще не возраст.
И если вы, (имя именинницы), хоть чуть–чуть в этом засомневаетесь, то пусть вас разубедят  бодро звучащие тосты и пожелания.
А хор любящих голосов внушит имениннице, что ей ещё дерзать и дерзать!
 Слово для поздравления предоставляется.....

----------


## Аня Некрасова

Есть три вещи, которые никогда не возвращаются: время, слово, возможность! Поэтому не теряй времени, выбирайте  слова и не упускайте возможность!

Я думаю,  что сейчас ..........(имя поздравляющего) не упустят свою возможность поздравить нашу дорогу именинницу.

----------

novlenka (04.07.2020)

----------


## Аня Некрасова

Первую половину жизни мы зарабатываем язву и деньги, чтобы лечить ее во второй половине. 
 А вы знаете, что наши болезни настолько старомодны, что никак не поспевают за новыми лекарствами.
Хочется сказать имениннице: «Береги здоровье, оно - твоя частная собственность».
Кричалка
 Есть женщин немало, на всём белом свете: 
 Вот Вера - всем верит,
 Вот Света - всем светит,
 Вот Капа - накапает рюмку с любовью…

Гости: А ЮЛЯ  всех любит,
            Дай бог ей здоровья!

 Вот Маня - поманит, и мы все за нею
 Вот  Валя - завалит, она же сильнее!
 Вот  Катя – накатит, не двинет и бровью…

Гости: А ЮЛЯ всех любит,
            Дай Бог ей здоровья!

 Вот Поля – всё полет, гектар, десять может.
 Вот Маша – помашет, в ответ мы ей тоже!
 Вот Тая – оттает от супа с морковью…

Гости: А ЮЛЯ  всех любит,
            Дай Бог ей здоровья!

  А Лене – всё лень, ей бы только поспать бы,
 На Жене все женятся, каждый день свадьбы!
 Всем Мила мила, родилась в Подмосковье…

Гости: А ЮЛЯ  всех любит,
            Дай Бог ей здоровья!

А вы знаете,  что любить можно по-разному?
Давайте выясним, кто  и как любит.
Игра « Кто как любит»
Пожарный ……. Пламенно
Фотограф ……...Моментально
Кондитер ……   Сладко
Адвокат………   Красноречиво
Банщик ………   Жарко
Бухгалтер ……   Расчётливо
Врач ……………Смертельно
Учитель ………. Показательно
А коллеги? .........
     Чтобы узнать, как любят нашу именинницу коллеги, давайте предоставим им слово. Слово для поздравления предоставляется сотрудникам .....

----------

лидия зотова (20.02.2018)

----------


## Аня Некрасова

Анекдот
Один мужик жалуется другу:
-Наша интимная жизнь с женой стала какой-то серой.
- А надо внести в неё кое-какое разнообразие,- советует друг. 
Почему бы тебе, например, не поиграть  с ней часок в доктора! Лично я так делаю.
- Хорошая мысль. А как же тебе удаётся играть с ней в доктора целый час? 
- Запросто: 55 минут она ждёт своей очереди.

        Я знаю, что уже безумно устали ждать своей очереди коллеги. Именно вам.дорогие коллеги, сейчас предоставляется слово для поздравления.

----------

anzelika70 (29.05.2018), Ирунька (01.05.2019)

----------


## Аня Некрасова

Кто-то очень точно подметил, что человек только тогда считает себя счастливым, когда утром его тянет на работу, а вечером ноги сами собой несут домой… Судя по лучистому взгляду именинницы, она - счастливый человек! И хотя на работе она проводит времени гораздо больше средне статистических 2/3 жизни, это могут подтвердить коллеги. Виновница  сегодняшнего торжества всегда с удовольствием возвращается домой. Потому, что там с нетерпением и любовью ждут её  родные…И сейчас я хочу вручить микрофон, как эстафетную палочку поздравлений родным и близким людям.

----------

anzelika70 (29.05.2018), novlenka (04.07.2020)

----------


## Аня Некрасова

А сейчас наступает самый трогательный момент нашего торжества. Не потому, что именинницу можно будет потрогать, а потому, что поздравлять ее будет самый близкий ей человек — это её надежда, её кровинушка, её любимый сын.   В жизни часто бывает так, что просто не находится времени для того, чтобы сказать несколько хороших слов самому близкому человеку. Но праздники для того и существуют, чтобы это исправить!
•	Поздравляет сын

----------


## Аня Некрасова

Жена возвращается домой очень поздно. Муж спрашивает:
   – Ты где была?!
   – Ну, как бы это сказать…
   – Говори правду!
   – Ну, для начала я тебе дам наводку…
   – Если дашь на водку, то можешь не рассказывать.

Я тоже хочу вам дать наводку о том,  за кого мы сейчас будем поднимать фужеры и кому я  хочу предоставить слово для поздравления.

Анекдот
      После ночи любви  жена разговаривает с мужем 
- Вот вам мужикам только секс и секс подавай, а нам женщинам ведь внимания хочется. Муж думал, думал и говорит:
- Внимание! Сейчас будет секс!

Это я преувеличила. 
Сейчас мы будем говорить о муже нашей  именинницы.
Но вначале я предлагаю за него выпить.

----------

novlenka (28.09.2019), лидия зотова (20.02.2018)

----------


## Аня Некрасова

Сегодня много мы говорили об имениннице, мне бы хотелось обратить ваше внимание на супруга именинницы. Можно ли сказать, что Владимир Иванович, состоявшийся мужчина, добившийся успеха?

Тост
•	Говорят за каждым мужчиной,  добившимся успеха, стоит женщина – и ворчит, ворчит, ворчит.
•	За каждым мужчиной,  добившимся успеха, стоит женщина – и подбад-ривает, подбадривает.
•	За каждым мужчиной,  добившимся успеха, стоит женщина – и не пе-рестаёт удивляться.
•	За каждым мужчиной,  добившимся успеха, стоит женщина – и гово-рит:  «Я же тебе говорила!» 

          Я думаю, что во многом своими успехами Владимир Иванович обя-зан своей супруге. 
Слово для поздравления предоставляется супругу именинницы.

Поздравляет муж

----------


## Аня Некрасова

Анекдот
Сын спрашивает у отца:
-Пап, кто такой президент?
-Президент- это человек, который руководит всеми. Вот я можно сказать президент семьи.
- А мама?
- Мама - министр финансов.
- А бабушка?
- Бабка следит за всеми – значит ФСБ.
- А я?
- А ты – народ.
 На следующий день, перепуганный сын, звонит отцу:
- Папа, папа, то есть президент.
К нашему министру финансов пришёл другой президент. Они за-крылись в спальне. ФСБ – спит, а народ - волнуется.

     Наша именинница - это тоже министр финансов, к ней пришли гости, в том числе есть среди них и президенты, поэтому народ, т. е. дети  волнуются. 
Слово для поздравления хочется предоставить  детям

----------

novlenka (28.09.2019)

----------


## Аня Некрасова

Помните, как в детстве вы думали о маме?
 В ваши 5 лет вы твёрдо были уверены: «Мама знает все!»
 В 10 лет:  «Ой!…Мама кое-чего не знает!»
 В 15 лет: « Мама не знает ничего!»
 Но когда вам исполняется 25, вы вдруг ловите себя на мысли: «Да…Надо было слушать маму...»
    Скорость звука - довольно странная штука. Родители что-то говорят тебе в двадцать лет, а доходит только к сорока. Но, не смотря ни на что, дети безумно любят свою маму. Слово для поздравления предоставляется дочерям нашей именинницы.
•	Звучит муз. композиция  «С днём рождения милая мама»

----------

novlenka (04.07.2020), Де лиз (28.01.2016)

----------


## Аня Некрасова

Самая счастливая из женщин та, у которой два имени:
первое - "Любимая", а второе - "Мама"!  Помимо этих двух имён в жизни нашей именинницы есть ещё и третье имя «БАБУШКА»
А сейчас я хочу пригласить сюда внучат  нашей именинницы.

 ИГРА ДЛЯ ВНУЧАТ

Что подарим нашей бабушке, догадайтесь сами.
Дайте срочно мне совет
Какой нужен ей предмет.
Вещь полезная – тогда
Громко крикнем слово: «ДА!»
Если бабушке предмет 
Не подходит – скажем: «НЕТ»
- Милицейский пистолет?
- А коробка от конфет?
- Туалетная вода?
- Новая сковорода? 
- Билет в театр на балет?
- Кожаный бронежилет?
- Набор ниток для шитья?
- Ну, а пена для бритья?
- А если песня от внучек будет звучать?
Тогда вам слово, пора поздравлять!
•	Включить минусовку « БАБУШКА МОЯ"

Песня « БАБУШКА МОЯ»
На мотив песни «Доченька моя»
1. У тебя для грусти нет причины,
    Смотришь ты, улыбку затая.
    Незаметны нам твои морщины,
    Потому что любим мы тебя.
Припев: А ты опять вздыхаешь,
              Печаль в душе храня.
              Куда же улетела молодость твоя?
              А мы тебе желаем
              В твой славный юбилей
              Любимая, родная
              Живи и не болей!
2. Нравится тебе певец Леонтьев,
   Смотришь ты,  платочек теребя,
   Но когда-то все мужчины хором,
   Рот открыв, смотрели на тебя.
Припев: А ты опять вздыхаешь,
              Печаль в душе храня.
              Куда же улетела молодость твоя?
              А мы тебе желаем
              В твой славный юбилей
              Любимая, родная
              Живи и не болей!
О-о-о-о!   О-о-о-о! 

3. Мы тебя поздравим с юбилеем,
    Песни от души тебе споём,
    Потому что в будни и в веселье
    Тянет снова нас к бабуле в дом.

Припев: А ты опять вздыхаешь,
              Печаль в душе храня.
              Куда же улетела молодость твоя?
              А мы тебе желаем
              В твой славный юбилей
              Любимая, родная
              Живи и не болей!    / 2 раза

----------

novlenka (28.09.2019), ира10 (28.06.2016), марина С (21.06.2018)

----------


## Аня Некрасова

АНЕКДОТ
- Тётя Роза, - бросается к гостье маленькая племянница. 
- Как хорошо, что вы приехали. Теперь у нас будет полное счастье. 
- Почему ты так решила? - спрашивает тётя. 
- Потому что мама, когда узнала, что вы к нам едете, сказала: "Только её нам для полного счастья и не хватает! "

      В отличие от этой ситуации в доме нашей именинницы всегда рады видеть родственников в гостях. И их приезд в гости считается настоящим  искренним счастьем. 

Об этом мне рассказала сама именинница, а ещё она мне рассказала такую историю:
      Когда я была маленькая, я постоянно приставала к маме, чтобы она родила еще одного ребенка. 
Мне было все равно кого, я ныла: - мамочка, ну роди мне кого- нибудь, хоть девочку, хоть мальчика, хоть чувырлу какую-нибудь... . 
     Сейчас, когда я смотрю на своих  братьев и сестёр, я жалею, что проси-ла чувырлу...

Конечно же, вы догадались, что это была моя шутка, такого разговора не было и не могло быть, потому что именинница  очень любит своих сестёр и братьев. Они в свою очередь тоже её любят и хотят поздравить с днём рождения.

----------

novlenka (28.09.2019)

----------


## Аня Некрасова

Дружба, как вино, чем она старше, тем лучше. 
«Никогда счастье не ставило человека на такую высоту, чтобы он не нуждался в друге»,- сказал Сенека. Пусть же на высоте счастья ты будешь окружена добрыми и верными друзьями.
Если спросить, друзей, что же является самым драгоценным в многолетней дружбе, то мнения будут самые разнообразные: одни скажут о безграничной доброте и отзывчивости именинницы, другие вспомнят о ее порядочности и душевном благородстве, третьи обязательно восхитятся ее гостеприимством и умением дорожить дружбой на протяжении многих добрых лет нашего общения. Несмотря на столь огромное разнообразие мнений, всех их  объединяет любовь к такому замечательному человеку, как наша Катя.

----------


## Аня Некрасова

Анекдот

Разговаривают две подруги:
- По телевизору говорили, что страус очень плохо видит,  а его желудок способен переваривать практически всё.
- Да, отвечает вторая, из него бы вышел прекрасный муж.

          Все вы знаете, что из нашего юбиляра тоже получился прекрасный муж, поэтому я предоставляю слово его жене....

----------

novlenka (04.07.2020)

----------


## Аня Некрасова

Юбилейная презентация 

 А сейчас прошу принять участие
 В юбилейной презентации.

Жена ваша просто класс, 
Ее приветствуем сейчас!

Пусть встанут, чтобы их заметили,
Какие  взрослые  у  юбиляра дети! 

Чтоб не ведомы были вам ни горе, ни муки
Покажитесь гостям славные внуки.

Хвала юбиляру и честь
Ведь у него ещё и правнуки есть!

 В калейдоскоп семейный не зря,
 Вписалась юбиляра родня! 

Скажу я просто, без затей: 
Аплодисменты - для друзей! 

Хотелось видеть нам не даром, 
Коллеги кто у юбиляра? 

А есть средь вас, прошу ответьте,
 Героя торжества соседи? 

К нам приехали сюда
И другие города? 

Для юбиляра звездный час, Мы аплодируем в честь вас!

----------

novlenka (28.09.2019), ира10 (28.06.2016), Ирина Ткаченко (10.03.2017), Катусечка (22.07.2020), лидия зотова (20.02.2018)

----------


## Аня Некрасова

А Лучший подарок для женщины - МУЖ.
Тот, кто безропотно тянет свой гуж,
Тот, кто детишек ей даст пару душ,
Тот, кто в получку приносит весь куш,
Тот, кто характером мягок и всё сдюжит,
Тот, кто спокоен в ливень и стужу,
Тот, кто не брякнет в ответ: «Что за чушь?»
Тот, кто внимателен, хоть неуклюж,
Тот, кто похвалит и тени, и тушь,
Тот, кто починит мебель и душ,
Тот, кто добудет зимой свежих груш,
Тот, кто зовет с собой даже в глушь,
Тот, кто внешне хорош и пригож -
Словом, - на мужа именинницы похож !

----------

лидия зотова (20.02.2018)

----------


## Pikusja

> Шляпа-мысли - это совсем другое. Знакомство  с гостями - это блок в начале свадьбы, без чтения мыслей.:)


До этого делала только шляпу со чтением мысли.Почитала ваши отзывы,материалы и тоже захотелось попробовать сделать музыкальное знакомство  с использованием нарезочек.
Но вот никак в толк не возьму,как его проводить? Думала сделать такой вариант:под нарезочки гостей рассаживать за столы.
Либо когда уже сидят за столом,но тгда надо чтобы они выходили или достачно того,чтобы просто поднялись с места.Или представлять не сразу всех, а только перед тостами?
Растолкуйте,пожалуйста,как это делаете вы  :Blush2:

----------


## КСЕНИ

Привет
*Pikusja*,  я думаю гостей рассаживать этой игрой будет очень затянуто, все таки люди вначале все голодные, и наверняка мечтают поскорее пройти к столам.Мне кажется что лучше это делать за столом, а встать или даже выйти из - за стола наверное зависит от характера музыки.

----------


## КСЕНИ

Да наверное со свидетелем интересно получится,а у меня не так давно сами гости организовали подобный номер на свадьбе.Они переодели и жениха и еще человек 10 мужчин в уже изрезанные рубашки.И вот одна их опытных жен хозяек делилась с невестой новейшей технологией избавления пятен с рубашек, ну и когда он остался в лохмотьях, встал этот бравый десант мужчин в дырявых рубашках, ну вроде смотрите сколько в нашем зале  прогрессивных жен.Тоже интересненько было.

----------

dekuz (28.06.2021)

----------


## Живинка

А мы приносим жениху дополнительную рубаху - и все гости расписываются на нем, точнее на ней!

----------


## Tutti1974

Вот некоторые представления гостей из моего сундучка:
Крёстная юбилярши:
У каждой маленькой девочки, как у Золушки, обязательно должна быть своя собственная фея. Фея, которая всегда готова  превратить повседневность  в сказку. С самого рождения нашей юбилярши рядом с неёй была её личная фея. Да какая! В зависимости от обстоятельств могла фейнуть, а могла и нафеячить!
 Это человек, с открытой душой и лёгким характером, как и полагается настоящей фее. У нее золотые руки  и золотое сердце. Именно с ней наша юбилярша шила наряды для своих кукол, и обсуждала первых поклонников. 
 Ну что ж, друзья, я вижу, вы уже догадались, о ком я говорю? Конечно, это крёстная......

Родственники (чаще всего - тёща или зять):
Есть приметы, которые сразу выделяют близких людей.
Если ребёнок слушает родителей, то, вероятно, он думает о чём-то своём;
Если жена внимательно слушает мужа, видимо, он говорит о повышении своей зарплаты;
Если муж слушает жену, то видимо, футбол уже кончился, а новости еще не начались;
Если тёща слушает зятя, то , видимо, это чужой зять;

----------

Ильенко Елена (14.08.2016), лидия зотова (20.02.2018)

----------


## Tutti1974

Вот еще, порывшись нашла:
друзья семьи:
Мудрец сказал: «Женятся два человека, а получается один».
И все поэтому у мужа и жены общее. Даже друзья. Вот как получается были друзья  у ........, а с годами стали друзьями семьи

соседи:
Народная мудрость гласит: «родня далеко, а соседи близко». Когда есть соседи, с которыми тепло, душевно, весело – что может быть лучше. Такими соседями для именинницы стали...

----------

лидия зотова (20.02.2018)

----------


## Tutti1974

А вообще бесценным кладезем тостов, представлений, афоризмов и притч для меня стал Олег Бутаев, ихотя, признаться честно, я бы не рискнула подобные тосты и представления произносить, но его творчество прекрасно стимулирует мою неповоротливую фантазию :Yes4: 
Чтобы не быть голословной вот несколько представлений гостей от мэтра:
Сын спрашивает отца:
-пап, а кто такой массажист?
-это человек, который получает от женщины деньги за то, за что другие получают по морде.
Наш друг, господин N, из числа тех, кто получает деньги. Ему слово!

Говорят, что если человек молчит, его легко принять за умного. Господин Н..., вам это удалось. Теперь для закрепления высокого мнения о себе, попрошу вас что-нибудь сказать.

Семья отдыхает на пляже Ребёнок обращается к маме:
-Мамочка, можно мне искупаться в море?
- Ни в коем случае! Смотри, какие волны!
-Но папа же купается!
- Ему можно - он застрахован!
Наш гость... , говорят, не только сам застрахован, но и страхует других. Слово....

----------

nilena (15.09.2017)

----------


## Klubnica

читаю тему и понимаю, что у нас как то перестало быть "модным" что ли представление гостей в стихах. На свадьбах обычно под музыку представляю жениха-невесту - свидетель-свидетельницу - родню жениха-родню невесты.

----------


## Андрей_Крылов

> читаю тему и понимаю, что у нас как то перестало быть "модным" что ли представление гостей в стихах. На свадьбах обычно под музыку представляю жениха-невесту - свидетель-свидетельницу - родню жениха-родню невесты.


Я представляю в стихах!скоро попробую выложить свои наработачки!
Инет виснит!

----------


## galanata

Добрый-бодрый день! я, иногда, если не очень большая компания, делаю так. На маленьких карточках пишу разные номинации - "Само очарование", "Самый пунктуальный", "Самый загадочный человек" и т.д. (но, что бы подходило к любому роду) Кладу их  в шляпу. И начинаем вместе с именинницей (именинников еще не было), раздавать их наугад гостям вместе с "Оскарами". А "Оскаром" являются призы, заранее купленные именинницей. Подвожу это к тому, что в жизни каждый человек играет какую-то роль, и представьте себе, что сейчас мы будем давать вам приз в разных номинациях и т.д. Наугад достаю по очереди каждому гостю карточку, а именинница комментирует с остальными гостями подходит человеку эта номинация или нет. Так мы подробнее знакомимся со всеми. Как-то так...

----------


## yurgesovna

> У меня есть такой вариант. Недавно нарезала. http://files.mail.ru/1041A7D3B47041BF873CB55EF0E13267
> У кого есть свой, поделитесь и посоветуйте как это обыграть с юморком?:)


 скидываю свои самоделки- пока то, что нашла
http://yadi.sk/d/rhqzwXwv4yV1i   -на тещюльку... свекрищу.
http://yadi.sk/d/FouXAWgQ4yVAc    на продвинутую бабульку
http://yadi.sk/d/k8AwNkl54yVNw

----------

ира10 (28.06.2016)

----------


## Плеяда

Я  делаю представление  гостей  в виде  свадебной презентации: представляю главных героев  невесту  и жениха, родителей, бабушек и дедушек  молодых, свидетелей  и гостей со стороны жениха и невесты. Гостей поднимаю и первый тост. Получается  динамично. торжественно и весело, если те, кого объявляю творческии подходят к объявлениям  и придумывают  действие или  движения(шлют  воздушный поцелуй, свекровка топнет ножкой Или  руки  в боки, тесть  со свекром  руки друг другу жмут и т.д.)Текст в стихах, если заинтересует кого вышлю. pleyada@list.ru

----------


## Арлетт

Я думаю, не все вы еще знакомы друг с другом. Давайте знакомится! Если вас объявили, поднимитесь или поднимите руки, помашите, покажите себя  во всей красе! А все гости подарят вам громкие аплодисменты

Звучит музыка, между стихами будут небольшие паузы, около 5 секунд, музыка звучит громче, чтобы гости не стеснялись махать и кричать «Ура!» другу другу, можно дополнительно включить звук аплодисментов.

Вед.: 		Сейчас аплодисменты дружно дарим
		Имена молодых, напр. Светлане с Игорем, прекрасной  нашей паре!

Вед.: 		Приветствуем гостей почетных самых,
Родителей влюбленной нашей пары!

Вед.: 		Настигнут вас фанфары, не скрывайтесь!
Родные братья, сестры, поднимайтесь!

Вед.: 		Теперь приветствуем мы родственников всех!
Ну, где вы тети, дяди? Руки вверх!

Вед.: 		Эмоций попрошу вас не скрывать я,
Приветствуем двоюродных сестер и братьев!

Вед.: 		И снова повторим приветствие по кругу - 
Все родственники – помашите-ка друг другу!

Вед.: 		Приветствуем мы все сейчас
Друзей семьи! Овации в честь вас!

Вед.: 		Ах, сколько милых девушек вокруг,
Приветствуем невестиных подруг! 

Вед.: 		Эй, девушки, ладошек не жалей!
На жениха посмотрим мы друзей!

Вед.: 		А где еще таких найдете
Коллег прекрасных по работе?

Вед.: 		Что ж, закрепим знакомство тостом
Желаю всем здоровья, счастья, роста,
Пусть станут гости все могучей и единой
Семьей – счастливой, сильной, НЕДЕЛИМОЙ!

----------

Де лиз (28.01.2016), Катусечка (22.07.2020), лариса61 (05.06.2017), Ленком (09.04.2018), Софья С. (18.02.2016)

----------


## Feteasca

> Я всегда прошу юбиляров или молодых предоставить как можно больше информации о гостях, но не официальной, а доброй, житейской(типа - хобби, увлечения, черты характера, любимые "крылатые выражения", и т.п). Главное, чтобы гость чувствовал себя комфортно! Иногда заказчики дают такие характиристики, что и доделывать ничего не приходится, благодарна им за это. А формат представления может быть разнообразным, тут все индивидуально.


Делаю подобным же образом, прошу у заказчиков список гостей с информацией о гостях, или сама с их слов записываю, если у них туго идёт. А бывает сразу готовые шедевры приносят!
Потом на банкете объявляю, что, например, свадьба у нас не простая а звёздная, у нас присутствуют звёзды и их фанаты. Как ведут себя звёзды мы знаем, а как же ведут себя фанаты? Хлопают-топают-визжат-свистят, в общем, бурно выражают свои эмоции, приветствуя звёзд. Прошу всех гостей продемонстрировать, произвести все шумовые эффекты. А потом говорю - а сейчас приветствуем супер-мега-звёзд нашей свадьбы - имена жениха и невесты! И диджей включает "Зажигай!" из народного артиста. С женихом и невестой заранее договорённость, что они на этих словах встают, пританцовывают под музыку, машут руками, строят из себя звёзд по полной программе. Гости бурно приветствуют. После этого иду по списку гостей, зачитываю факты о госте, представляю его, он, наученный опытом жениха и невесты, тоже встаёт и танцует под "Зажигай!", остальные гости приветствуют.

Проходит на ура, все сразу раскрепощаются, и гостям очень приятно что о них молодые подумали, и каждый сидит и предвкушает - а про меня что скажут?

----------


## Ritulya993

Анечка, спасибо за анекдотики - подводки. Весело и совсем не обидно. Обязательно воспользуюсь. Может быть не в тему , но вспомнила вот это: 
Во всей Руси во все века 
Четвертый тост - за мужика. 
Пусть он и царь, пусть он и Бог 
Но он всегда у наших ног.
Хорошо идет на юбилее женском

----------

novlenka (28.09.2019)

----------


## Ольгаптаха

> Анечка, спасибо за анекдотики - подводки. Весело и совсем не обидно. Обязательно воспользуюсь. Может быть не в тему , но вспомнила вот это: 
> Во всей Руси во все века 
> Четвертый тост - за мужика. 
> Пусть он и царь, пусть он и Бог 
> Но он всегда у наших ног.
> Хорошо идет на юбилее женском


А мой любимый тост таков
Мы пьем за наших мужиков
В семье бывает так
Мужик и клят и мят
Везде, повсюду виноват.
Сидит - не так, лежит - не так!
Жене не угодит никак.
Для тещь же племена мужчин
Всегда враги номер один.
И женский мир давно привык,
Что всюду виноват - мужик.
За чудаков, за простаков,
Что не боятся тумаков,
Ишачат что без дураков,
До дна за наших..... мужиков!
лучших мужчин нашей свадьбы!

Это тоже не в тему, но тост всем о-очень нравится.

----------

fifa (18.11.2018), Зосик (09.11.2016), лариса61 (05.06.2017)

----------


## Ольгаптаха

Я по натуре стихоплет, поэтому люблю сочинялки. Вот, например, презентация молодоженов в Сказочной свадьбе- переделанные известные афоризмы из разных сказок.
В некотором царстве, некотором государстве(Славном граде Омске)
Жила-была прекрасная Ирина свет Валерьевна!
Белолица, черноброва, нраву кроткого такого.
Она у нас работница, плясать и петь охотница,
И женихов хоть отбавляй только рот не разявай,
И принцы и царевичи и знатны королевичи, (со всей губернии Омской).
Но вот, царь-батюшка Валерий шлет стрелков,
Ловить для дочки женихов.
Приводят Петю во дворец, его готовят под венец.
И высок он и силен он, ярко солнцем озарен он.
И, в сиянии лучей, краше прицев и царевичей,
И заморских королевичей показался парень ей!

А жених уж к ней подходит, с королевны глаз не сводит,
Мне, прости ты мою смелость, страсть жениться захотелось.
Если ж нет, то я помру, завтра ж с горя поутру!
Тут царевна обернулась, парню мило улыбнулась и промолвила:
"Коль сумел меня увлечь, так тебе мной и владеть,
Завтра ж утром, светик мой. мы поженимся с тобой!

Вот так и случилось!
Пушки с крепости палят, 
В трубы кованы трубят,
А у нас здесь пир горой,
Вина льются здесь рекой,
Сердцу любо!

Так выпьем же за них, 
За здоровье молодых,
За семью новую,
За свадебку веселую!

----------


## Ольгаптаха

А если свадьба не тематическая, то делаю презентацию из личной информации о молодых и их лавстори. Шапка из Евгения Онегина, потом мое. Ставлю заставки по именам, если нет, то типа, "О боже какой мужчина" или "Ах мальчик-красавчик", невесте - "Здравствуй невеста, здравствуй, красивая". Примерно вот так:

Презентация жениха и невесты 07.09. 2013г.

Друзья, сегодня, без обмана, 
С виновниками свадебного бала.
Без предисловий, в тот же час,
Позвольте познакомить вас.

Итак, ей было имя Юля
Невеста в Омске рождена,
Невинной прелести полна,
В глазах родителей она 
Цвела, как ландыш потаенный.

Всегда скромна, всегда послушна,
Как поцелуй любви мила;
Глаза, как небо, серо-голубые
Улыбка, локоны льняные 
Движенья, голос, нежный стан,
Невеста - просто идеал!

Школу искусств окончила невеста
Затем педколледж, курсы «Ориентир».
Разносторонний круг у Юли интересов
Шитье, реклама, в магазине консультант-кассир

Из увлечений лепка, рисование 
     Поделки, свадебный декор.
Натура тонкая она, нуждается в особом понимании
Романитку всегда ценила и комфорт.

По знаку зодиака Юля «Рак».
Спокойная, уютная, домашняя. 
И даже если что-то с настроением не так,
Все бесконфликтно будет сглажено.

Она, как кошечка изящная и нежная
Мурлыкет под ушком, создает уют
Кино, театр любит, зоны отдыха прибрежные
Таких вот в жены парни и берут!

И, несмотря на то, что дама,
Всего достигнет, что наметит.
Вот полюбила, - вышла замуж
О путешествиях мечтает  и о детях.

А что  жених наш Александр?
Брюнет зелено-кареглазый, симпатичный
Парнишка в лучшем цвете лет
Он домовит и энергичный!
Семейный пополняет он  бюджет.

Жених наш тоже из педколледжа, ученый
Работает в организации «Монтажспецстрой»
И сварщик и строитель, ковкой  увлечен он
Сварил для свадьбы столик, демонтировал окно.

А по характеру веселый и задорный 
И был участником команды КВН
Когда-то занимался волейболом.
Любитель поиграть в стрелялке на компе. 

Ребята с колледжа друг друга знали 
После учебы вместе шли на остановку
Но были лишь тогда хорошими друзьями
И только после армии, жених ухаживать стал ловко.

Дарил цветы, прогуливал по парку,
В кино водил, зимой коньки и лыжи.
А летом солнце, пляж и было очень жарко
И с каждым днем они друг другу становилсь ближе.

Легко общались, пониманье с полуслова.
Две половинки целого единого.
И жениху не нужно счастия иного,
Лишь только слышать, видеть каждый день любимую.

Чем вместе заниматься им двоим неважно
«Давай поженимся» смотреть или гулять по парку
Любовь такая лишь случается однажды
Она для них стала судьбы подарком

И вот в великий День победы, 
У храма преклонив колено пред невестой
Жених наш о своем решении поведал
 Колечко обручальное так было к месту!

Свершилось! Пусть же  будет счастье,
На много лет, на много зим.
Любви вам, мира и согласья
Под небом вечно голубым.
Исли молодые без комплексов, допускаю легкий стег))))))

----------

Де лиз (28.01.2016)

----------


## osipinochka

Здравствуйте всем, я тут новичок, но мне бы хотелось тоже рассказать как я приветствую гостей на свадьбе. Представлялкой поделились коллеги, за что им огромное спасибо!
Мы называем это: Хлопалка свадебная. На каждого гостя - своя музыка. К сожалению не умею пока вставлять звуковые файлы, но если кого то заинтересует - пишите в ЛС, с удовольствием поделюсь! Хлопалка идет на УРА!!!!


Сверкают от счастья глаза
Красива, шикарна, умна!
Давайте аплодировать все вместе
Очаровательной (                       ) –невесте!

Пример достойный для других
Наш потрясающий жених
Продлим прекрасные моменты 
В честь (                         ), аплодисменты!

Это женщина- душа!
(                                               )-чудо хороша!
Говорю вам проще- аплодисменты теще!

Статная красавица, всем она тут нравиться
Просто женщина- магнит!
И так ваши овации для свекрови (       ) в нашей презентации!

Крикнем дружно, господа
Свекру(                                       ) дружное ура!
Он такой хороший, не жалей ладоши!

Лучший тесть (                                                  ) сейчас встает
Аплодисментов бурных ждет!

А теперь громче в ладоши бей
Дедушку и бабушек приветствуем скорей!!!

В калейдоскоп семейный пёстрый
Вписались новобрачных сестры

Не ради славы, чести ради
Молодоженов встанут дяди!

И мы приветствовать не против,
Коль новобрачных встанут тети!

А где же друзья жениха у нас
Мы приветствуем вас сейчас!

Подруги невесты в нашем зале встают
Шквал аплодисментов от друзей жениха сорвут!!

А теперь скажу вам просто, без затей
За всех кто здесь, за всех гостей
Аплодируем громче
Не жалеем ладоши, хлопаем звонче!!!

----------

novlenka (28.09.2019), Де лиз (28.01.2016), Зосик (09.11.2016), Катусечка (22.07.2020), Оксана Солнце (15.01.2017)

----------


## osipinochka

http://files.mail.ru/5016706CBC3D404B81A22028954D21DC 
А вот и ссылка на звуковые файлы!)

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

Это хлопалка! Тысячу раз переделанная. В последний раз я её редактировала на юбилей! Тоже своего рода представление, но с юмором! 

Кто пришел на юбилей?
Хлопайте в ладоши!
А кто просто отдохнуть,
Не стесняйтесь тоже!

Кто пришел «навеселе»?
Хлопайте в ладоши!
Кто же выпить не успел,
Не стесняйтесь тоже!

Кто пришёл сюда с женой?
Хлопайте в ладоши!
Кто пришел без жены,
Не стесняйтесь тоже!

Кто пришёл сегодня в юбке?
Хлопайте в ладоши!
Ну а в брюках кто пришёл,
Не стесняйтесь тоже!	

Кто помылся накануне?
Хлопайте в ладоши!
А кто в баню не сходил,
Не стесняйтесь тоже!

У кого курносый нос?
Хлопайте в ладоши!
У кого он не курнос,
Не стесняйтесь тоже!

Настроенье лучше всех?
Хлопайте в ладоши!
У кого же на нуле,
Не стесняйтесь тоже!

----------

Де лиз (28.01.2016), ира10 (28.06.2016), лидия зотова (20.02.2018), маринатокарь (17.01.2018)

----------


## Ирина-Ирочка

> На одной свадьбе сказала о друзьях жениха и подружках невесты



Спасибо, за такое необычное и в тоже время юморное представление друзей! С вашего разрешения использую на свадьбе у подруги)))

----------


## Ирина-Ирочка

> Сообщение от Оксана Eventer66
> 
> 
> 				На корпоративах часто делаю так: подбираю известные фразы из кинофильмов, типа: "Царь, очень приятно царь!", "Улыбаемся и машем!", "А мы пойдем на Север!" и т.п. и подбираем кому из компании эта фраза подходит, потом так и представляем. И быстро, и весело. А иногда перед праздником делаем по этим номинациям голосования и люди сами присуждают такие звания.


Оксаночка, спасибо Вам большое! У нас коллектив небольшой, женский и приходиться организовывать праздники одним и тем же людям, а здесь такой подарок! Спасибо! С Вашего разрешения в скором времени опробуем на нашем коллективе)))

----------


## Ирина-Ирочка

> Я, по возможности, стараюсь сочетать представление с невинным розыгрышем, особенно на корпоративах.


Проводила подобную сценку на юбилее у брата. Гости были в восторге, одна жена опешила, переживала, что таааакууую рубашку испортили)) Потом, когда объяснили, что эта "дубль два" дешевенькая, уже тоже смеялась... Так что, без чувсва юмора-никуда)))

----------


## аньта

а я однажды села,по просьбе невесты,и нашла разные высказывания о друзьях.Пару раз так предоставляла слово  и мне самой очень понравилось.Вот парочка.:"Настоящий друг как ветер - уносит счастье и беду , а приносит радость и счастье. Вот так и ............,настоящий друг и горе и в радости.И сейчас ему слово".  "Старых друзей на новых менять,значит цветки за плоды покупать"Так говорят .И не зря.Ведь настоящая дружба -это на всегда.Ещё со школьной скамьи дружат . и ........и САМОЕ ВРЕМЯ ДЛЯ ПОЗДРАВЛЕНИЯ..........
ни чего для вас уверена нового,но очень выручают такие заготовки.А ещё нарезала муз. кусочки и после тоста мой DJ стави  практически о каждом ,исходя из их имён. ну очень классно идёт.Сказал тост мужчина по имени Сергей, а мы ему вдогонку из КВН "Серёжа молодец!

----------

лидия зотова (20.02.2018)

----------


## игрулька

> Вед.: Сейчас аплодисменты дружно дарим
> Имена молодых, напр. Светлане с Игорем, прекрасной нашей паре!
> 
> Вед.: Приветствуем гостей почетных самых,
> Родителей влюбленной нашей пары!
> 
> Вед.: Настигнут вас фанфары, не скрывайтесь!
> Родные братья, сестры, поднимайтесь!
> 
> ...


Спасибо! давно хотела что-то новенькое поменять  представление гостей. Раньше делала музыкальные нарезки . Ваше знакомство возьму на заметку.

----------

Yallo (31.01.2016), Зосик (09.11.2016), Мениря (06.12.2016), Оксана Солнце (15.01.2017)

----------


## irinar

Доброе утро всем! Я тоже когда вела юбилей представляла гостей небольшими четверостишиями иои просто небольшие душевные фразы... А вот с музыкальными нарезочками не пробовала....побоялась,что получится заминка...

----------


## Дуэт ЮЛиАНА

Всем привет. Я такие номинации делаю на выпускном и на различных корпоративах - идет на ура.

----------


## Дуэт ЮЛиАНА

Спасибо за идею. Суппер. Попробую на выходных на свадьбе.

----------


## Майма

дорогие форумчане, рада буду если мой вариант представления гостей придется кому-то по вкусу.Задаю гостям вопрос: что принято делать на юбилее? ( можно свадьбе), те в свою очередь массу ответов, типо поздравлять, выпивать, танцевать и тд и тп. После чего я им сообщаю, что не прозвучала самая непопулярная версия ответа, на свадьбе принято в честь юбиляра проводить парад, в котором прошагают все пришедшее. Дальше  объясняю правила парада, что объявленные делегации поднимаются на месте и не выходя из-за стола машут руками, если компания шумная и активная, то кричат троекратное УРА!!! После этого говорю: " Равнение на именинника! Ровняйсь! Иван Иванович принимайте юбилейный парад стоя"И дальше пафосным таким голосом, под маршевую музыку озвучиваю все делегации: дети, сестра, братья(конечно здесь нужно проявить смекалку и делать это поинтереснее)Вот такой вариант)

----------

dekuz (28.06.2021), Де лиз (28.01.2016), лариса61 (05.06.2017)

----------


## svet-lana2011

Мариночка (Осипова) !!! Огроменное СПАСИБО за труд , файл -бомба !!!

----------


## wes_natochka

А я обычно на юбилеях перед тем, как дать слово гостю сочиняю небольшие стишки. Заранее прошу дать мне информацию ... и вперед! Получается примерно так:

Вот сестрица так сестрица,
Уж такая мастерица!
У нее в руках каменья
Буской станут за мгновенье!
И мужем гордится, на то есть причины,
На дальние трассы он водит машины!
Чудесная пара, друг другу под стать,
Сейчас они будут вас поздравлять!

Без тоста пить никак нельзя,
Семья Пятыгиных, друзья!
Стопки им полней налей –
Они болеют за хоккей!
Им очень громко хлопать надо,
Болельщикам олимпиады!

Вот Юрий, друзья, он племянник к тому же,
Слывет рыбаком и любящим мужем.
И поведаю, меж нами,
Увлечен он голубями!
Про Нину мой рассказ недолог – 
Царица продуктовых полок!
Растит и зелень, и цветы –
Необычайной красоты!

----------

Де лиз (28.01.2016), Катусечка (22.07.2020)

----------


## wes_natochka

Здесь без лишних слов все ясно!
Состав семьи у вас прекрасный!
Мы в восторге вновь и вновь 
Встречайте Колю и Любовь!
Для добрых людей слов не жалко хороших,
Встречаем, друзья, Надежду с Сережей!

На весь зал объявим звонко –
Поздравлять идет сестренка!
Читать не будем долгих лекций,
Сестра у вас – знаток инъекций!
Медсестра – высокий класс!
От всей души поздравят вас!

----------

Катусечка (22.07.2020)

----------


## wes_natochka

Продолжает наш банкет
замечательный дуэт!
Им погода – не преграда,
Им пешком пройтись бы надо!
И с ведром наперевес
За грибами ходят в лес!

Светлана с Еленой  - 
Цветочные феи,
Волшебницы местной оранжереи
У них и в стужу, и в мороз,
Вокруг цветет долина роз!

----------

Катусечка (22.07.2020)

----------


## wes_natochka

Чья очередь? Вопрос решенный!
Поздравят вас молодожены!
Наш рассказ не будет долог,
Муж по профессии – технолог,
Живет с женой своей – не тужит,
Ирина ж с медициной дружит!

Будь готов! Всегда готов!
Поприветствуем сватов!
Без тоста пить никак нельзя, 
семейство Дарьиных, друзья!
Не ждут подачек от природы,
Любовь и Виктор – садоводы!
Любят все держать в порядке,
Они стахановцы на грядке!
Арбузы, дыни – чем не юг?
В восхищении все вокруг!

----------

Катусечка (22.07.2020)

----------


## wes_natochka

Замечательная пара 
Им сегодня наш почет!
Как Надийка кулинарит!
Жарит, парит и печет!
Рустам в заботах – строит дом,
Свой дизайн-проект притом!

Продолжает наш банкет 
Замечательный дует!
Барашки и овцы души в них не чают
И блеяньем нежным их утром встречают.
Знает зверь лесной и птица –
Толе дома не сидится.
С ружьем выходит на охоту,
Жена о внуках чтит заботу.
Ее доброте позавидовать только!
Встречайте, друзья, Анатолий и Ольга!

----------

Катусечка (22.07.2020)

----------


## wes_natochka

Нет друзей родней и ближе,
Надин клич – вставай на лыжи!
А Алексей – он не просто приятель,
Известный в поселке он предприниматель!
Для добрых людей слов не жалко хороших,
Встречайте, Максимовы Надя с Алешей!

Военная выправка, любящий муж,
Володя свидетель на свадьбе, к тому ж.
Елена с бумагами важными дружит,
В военкомате города служит.
Когда-то так долго друг друга искали,
Сегодня приветствуем их в этом зале!

----------

Катусечка (22.07.2020)

----------


## wes_natochka

Не воспитатель, и не пекарь,
А в зале нашем главный лекарь!
Читать не будем долгих лекций –
Татьяна – наш знаток инъекций!
Юрий знает все про руды,
Он считал гранита груды.
Зимою рыбку ловит – Татьяна готовит.
Татьяна и Юрий – чудесные люди,
Мы слушать сейчас поздравление будем!

Бьем в ладошки вновь и вновь –
К нам Валерий и Любовь!
Муж Валерий – в доме главный, 
Закончили ремонт недавно.
И танцоры – высший класс!
От всей души поздравят вас!

----------

Катусечка (22.07.2020)

----------


## wes_natochka

Каждый в этом зале рад, 
Когда поздравить выйдет брат!
Знает зверь лесной и птица –
Валере дома не сидится,
Он с ружьем наперевес
Каждый день ходил бы в лес!
Он щук гроза и карасей,
А дома – пестует гусей.

Нигде вы хороших таких не найдете –
Людмила и Ольга – любимые тети!
Людмила – красавица, 
Песнями славиться,
И модными, и народными,
Владеет секретами огородными!
Про Ольгу знают все заранее – 
Она душа любой компании!

----------

Катусечка (22.07.2020)

----------


## wes_natochka

Замечательная пара,
Им сегодня наш почет –
Оксана классно кулинарит-
Жарит, парит и печет!
У Андрея – угадай-
Железный друг – авто «Хундай»!
В их жизни значат очень много 
Слова – железная дорога!

----------

Катусечка (22.07.2020)

----------


## wes_natochka

Нет родни милей и ближе,
Сашин клич – вставай на лыжи!
Спорт для него имеет вес –
Разряд у Саши – КМС!
Тамара любит огород –
Там каждый овощ смотрит в рот!
Какие у нее цветы-
Необычайной красоты!

----------

Катусечка (22.07.2020)

----------


## wes_natochka

Пусть вечер надолго вам этот запомнится:
Галина – сестренка, хозяюшка, скромница.
Души в своих детях и внуках не чает,
Хлопочет, и вкусным обедом встречает.
Гордится Валерием, и не без причины –
Он доктор, друзья, и он лечит… машины!
Он их разбирает, он их собирает,
Он все болячки машинные знает!
Не выходят, а плывут, 
лучший тост произнесут!

----------

Катусечка (22.07.2020)

----------


## wes_natochka

Толе дома не сидится,
Он летает, словно птица!
Путешествует по свету,
Но лучше Нины друга нету -
Порядочные, добрые, радушные,
Одно достаточно сказать – неравнодушные.
Они добротой и радушием светятся,
С такими людьми хорошо в жизни встретиться!

----------

Катусечка (22.07.2020)

----------


## wes_natochka

Знайте! Так решил народ:
Наталья – лучший цветовод!
Не верите? С недавних пор
Им дали званье «лучший двор»!

Прятки, классики, игрушки,
Все секреты – пополам!
Одноклассница - подружка! 
Хорошо как было вам!
Но оставим сантименты,
Повод нас собрал другой – 
Пусть гремят аплодисменты
Нашей Нине дорогой!

----------

Катусечка (22.07.2020)

----------


## wes_natochka

Вот Вера с Андреем! Он токарь, к тому ж,
Военная выправка, любящий муж.
Про Веру все скажут – чудесная мама!
Сыночек у них – заглядение прямо!
Вера с Андреем – друг другу под стать,
Сейчас они будут вас поздравлять!

----------

Катусечка (22.07.2020)

----------


## wes_natochka

В руках открытки, в мыслях тосты,
Представлю их вам очень просто –
Игорь – мастер! До народа
Он легко проводит воду!
Надя в должности серьезной,
Но в своей семье – не грозна!
Известно всем заранее – 
Душа любой компании!
Ну а мама – мастерица,
Ей без дела не сидится,
Валентина шьет и вяжет!
Семья Ставровых слово скажет!

----------

Катусечка (22.07.2020)

----------


## wes_natochka

Кто, скажите-ка нам, кто
Купил новое авто?
Валерий души в своей Гранте не чает,
И каждое утро улыбкой встречает.
Надежда – чудо – мастерица, 
Ей без дела не сидится!
Из ткани делает цветы,
Необычайной красоты!

----------

Катусечка (22.07.2020)

----------


## wes_natochka

Повезло, мы скажем, Тане
Муж работает в охране!
И еще отметить надо
У него Приора – Лада!
На работу и с работы 
Таню возит каждый день,
За женой ему любимой 
Поухаживать не лень!

----------

Катусечка (22.07.2020)

----------


## wes_natochka

Такое нынче встретишь редко –
Вот любимая соседка!
Борец за правду, активистка,
Все принимает к сердцу близко!
Ни дня без дела не живет,
Еще отличный садовод!

----------

Катусечка (22.07.2020)

----------


## wes_natochka

Круче бизнес – леди нет,
Она объехала весь свет!
Души в своих детях и внуках не чает,
Хлопочет, и вкусным обедом встречает.
Да сами смотрите – красавица просто!
Хозяйке столовой – слово для тоста.

----------

Катусечка (22.07.2020)

----------


## wes_natochka

Престиж машин для них не фактор,
Любимый транспорт – Сашин трактор.
Барашки и овцы души в них не чают,
И блеяньем нежным их утром встречают.
Наталья и Саша – друг другу под стать,
Сейчас они будут вас поздравлять!

----------

Катусечка (22.07.2020)

----------


## wes_natochka

Сейчас по плану – Михаил и Светлана!
Муж рыбу ловит – жена готовит.
У мужа думки про рыбные снасти,
У жены – про шторы да запчасти.

Знает каждый зверь и птица,
Диме дома не сидится,
Он хозяином в лесу.
А Юля с папкой на весу
Красоту уносит в массы!
Аплодисменты паре классной!

----------

Катусечка (22.07.2020)

----------


## wes_natochka

Он для жены своей просто награда –
Заботливый муж и мастер что надо!
Гордится жена, и на то есть причины –
Он доктор, друзья, и он лечит машины!
Он их разбирает, он их собирает,
Он все болячки машинные знает.
А Таня эксперт по модной одежке,
Поможет вам выбрать меха и сапожки.

Марине дома не сидится – 
Пошла на фельдшера учится.
А какая мама – загляденье прямо!
Вяжет шарфики и шапочки
Для своих детишек – лапочек!

----------

Катусечка (22.07.2020)

----------


## wes_natochka

Чудесная пара – Артем и Татьяна,
Две дочки у них – загляденье прямо!
Все делают вместе – играют, гуляют,
На зиму свои заготовки катают.
И любят с друзьями сидеть у костра,
Артем и Татьяна – родная сестра!

Катя – доктор, логопед,
На «Скорой» лучше Кати нет!
На вызов мчится словно птица, 
а отдыхает за границей.
Да сами смотрите – красавица просто!
Кате, сестренке, слово для тоста!

----------

Катусечка (22.07.2020)

----------


## wes_natochka

Поздравленья принимайте,
продолжаем праздник наш!
Слава – мастер на все руки,
Построил баню, дом, гараж!
Юля – в садике завхоз,
ей по плечу любой вопрос!

Кто детишек в школе учит и указкою стучит?
Вам племянница Алена свой подарочек вручит!

----------

Istan (20.10.2017), Катусечка (22.07.2020)

----------


## wes_natochka

На весь зал объявим звонко:
Поздравлять идет сестренка!
Медсестра – высокий класс,
В заготовках просто ас!
Знают взрослые и дети –
Дмитрий – главный энергетик.
Отдыхают на природе,
Летом «пашут» в огороде,
А зимой коньки и лыжи – 
Нет родни милей и ближе.

----------

Катусечка (22.07.2020)

----------


## wes_natochka

Павел – музыкант, артист,
Лучший в мире… гармонист!
Все славят бабушек Бурановских,
А у него свой хор Зыряновских!
Нина – лучшая хозяйка!
Юбиляр! Гостей встречай-ка!

Вячеслав и Светлана – не просто приятели,
Они бизнесмены, предприниматели!
Вячеслав гоняет фуры,
У Светланы – хлеб да куры…
Светлане снятся хозтовары… 
А Славе – шины, диски, фары…
В общем, скажем не тая – 
Образцовая семья!

В общем, сочиняю... переделываю...

----------

Катусечка (22.07.2020)

----------


## Дуэт ЮЛиАНА

> Здравствуйте всем, я тут новичок, но мне бы хотелось тоже рассказать как я приветствую гостей на свадьбе. Представлялкой поделились коллеги, за что им огромное спасибо!
> Мы называем это: Хлопалка свадебная. На каждого гостя - своя музыка. К сожалению не умею пока вставлять звуковые файлы, но если кого то заинтересует - пишите в ЛС, с удовольствием поделюсь! Хлопалка идет на УРА!!!!
> ...
> А теперь скажу вам просто, без затей
> За всех кто здесь, за всех гостей
> Аплодируем громче
> Не жалеем ладоши, хлопаем звонче!!!


Спасибо, за идею, использовала на свадьбе, прошла на ура!!! все так ожевились, пытались показать себя во всей красе!!

----------


## ДарьяДанилова

> Мариночка (Осипова) !!! Огроменное СПАСИБО за труд , файл -бомба !!!


 Полностью поддерживаю, это клад!!! спасибо

----------


## yurgesovna

*ДарьяДанилова*, Дашааа!!!  НЕ МОГУ ВЫЙТИ НА СООБЩЕНИЕ ПО КЛАД, про файл - бомба..Я,как обычно,выпала из времени... ОПЯТЬ-ВСЕ ВЗЛЕТЕЛИ, А Я ОСТАЛАСЬ... 
 ГДЕ КОПАТЬ?

----------


## vasilisapremudraja

> *ДарьяДанилова*, Дашааа!!!  НЕ МОГУ ВЫЙТИ НА СООБЩЕНИЕ ПО КЛАД, про файл - бомба..Я,как обычно,выпала из времени... ОПЯТЬ-ВСЕ ВЗЛЕТЕЛИ, А Я ОСТАЛАСЬ... 
>  ГДЕ КОПАТЬ?


*СООБЩЕНИЕ ПО КЛАД, про файл - бомба*

----------

татьянка1 (15.05.2016)

----------


## ДарьяДанилова

> нарезки на муз.представление гостей
> http://files.mail.ru/5016706CBC3D404B81A22028954D21DC 
> А вот и ссылка на звуковые файлы!)


 Вот он! Спасибо вам за ваш труд)))

----------


## ***Lady-A***

я вот прочитала всю тему и подумала, что я,наверное так отстала от свадеб из-за ночных клубов (имею ввиду работу в ночных клубах). [IMG]http://s14.******info/81559126f4ec6cb5e6c4a617ec94296e.gif[/IMG]
Дело в том, что я всего лишь на одной свадьбе представляла всех гостей. Это была свадьба близкой подруги, она захотела выделить всех и каждого. Я сочинила индивидуальные стихи про все пары, семьи, друзей, кто пришел один - про одного, кто вдвоем - про двоих, объединила одноклассников и однокурсников. Записала я ВСЮ инфу о каждом и кратко постаралась изложить это в СТИХОТВОРНОЙ форме, [IMG]http://s14.******info/ecf66e198830fead83c5f00bb1405f9f.gif[/IMG] чтобы это было в тему, использовала это в блоке дарения подарков. Объявила, услышали про себя, выходят поздравлять, дарить подарки...[IMG]http://s4.******info/6e25af1da3109e4062ec509a8567fb3f.gif[/IMG]
Это было логично и приятно, *НО!!!!!!!! но гостей было 60 человек!!!*  Блок дарения подарков в целом длился около часа!!!![IMG]http://s19.******info/8d77168181c032bdd02ea3fbfbd52512.gif[/IMG] И когда большинство: подарили и сели, начали болтать друг с другом, т.к. про других слушать уже надоело и на процесс дарения подарков тоже не совсем интересно, стоял гул...[IMG]http://s.******info/924d1effa8b1a5c2a1b86002fb19813b.gif[/IMG] После этого я сделала вывод, что это лишнее и совсем не нужное занятие....
Но,прочитав эту тему, сделала вывод, что по ходу большинство ведущих всех представляет, да еще и в самом начале! [IMG]http://s17.******info/92e3827a8281cb48f12a146e5fefd56b.gif[/IMG] Объясните, пожалуйста, мне, новичку, *КАКИМ ОБРАЗОМ вы представляете?* Зашли после встречи на входе, уселись, представление гостей, они встают (те, кого представили) и потом первый тост? или как?

----------


## Люси1968

Ань,ну,когда 60 чел.,то лучше сделать дарение подарков по европейски,в начале,перед рассаживанием за столы, и все сразу,да и открыточку зачитают.А я дак и с меньшим кол-вом так делаю.А про представление тоже с удовольствием послушаю умных людей.Может разбить на части и в течении вечера по группам?

----------


## ***Lady-A***

> Ань,ну,когда 60 чел.,то лучше сделать дарение подарков по европейски,в начале,перед рассаживанием за столы, и все сразу,да и открыточку зачитают.


 что-то я ни разу так не делала....они же такие все голодные и уставшие после катаний[IMG]http://s16.******info/3b155e67bc4f655d9a110644e3ea8f7c.gif[/IMG] ну, когда я с ними на катаниях, это несложно, они меня знают уже,мы с гостями раньше приезжаем, можем организовать легкий перекус,пока молодожены до конца катаются, тост, затем предупредить, что идем,встречаем,затем подарки дарим...а вот,как это сделать вначале,когда они приехали,я только приехала,все хотят есть,пить и ждут,скорее бы молодожены приехали и сесть за стол?[IMG]http://s9.******info/ce82c75d6e601d65fbd153745451f79a.gif[/IMG]

----------


## druzhik

> Вот он! Спасибо вам за ваш труд)))


Спасибо вам. То что искала. Нарезка отличная.

----------


## Оришка

[QUOTE=fire lady;4822220]что-то я ни разу так не делала....они же такие все голодные и уставшие после катаний[IMG]http://s16.******info/3b155e67bc4f655d9a110644e3ea8f7c.gif[/IMG] ну, когда я с ними на катаниях, это несложно, они меня знают уже,мы с гостями раньше приезжаем, можем организовать легкий перекус,пока молодожены до конца катаются, тост, затем предупредить, что идем,встречаем,затем подарки дарим...а вот,как это сделать вначале,когда они приехали,я только приехала,все хотят есть,пить и ждут,скорее бы молодожены приехали и сесть за стол?

Я тоже новичок в этом деле, но хорошие люди подсказали, что не обязательно представлять каждого гостя, особенно если их много,их можно разделить на групы.И теперь я делаю примерно так: начинаю с молодоженов- под муз. нарезки представляю гостей, прошу их с места поднятся и помахать ручкой или салфеточкой(чистенькой), и так сегодня на нашей свадьбе есть гости у которых двойной праздник - вопервых они выдают дочку замуж, а во вторых у них теперь будет сын(и наоборот) - родители невесты!и так дальше - подружки невесты, друзья жениха, крестные родители, родня невесты/жениха (тети, дяди, сестры, браты) и обязательно соседи)ну вот както так, получается интересно, провожу за первым столом, но гдето после 3-4 тоста, что бы не сразу грузить гостей, времени много не занимает!а если невеста/жених просят когото выделить то я прошу этого человека сказать тост, и перед тостом его выделяю!

----------


## Аннуш

Всем доброго времени суток! на свадьбе считаю очень нужным познакомить, представить гостей на свадьбе, ведь это во-первых, незнакомые (в большинстве случаев) люди, а во-вторых, это самые дорогие люди для молодых, и им приятно будет если всех их представить. А делать это опять же можно называя каждую группу гостей они встают и играет тематичая мелодия-нарезка, подходящая  к их группе, и не долго и никого не упустишь.

----------


## lezi

Девочки! Я в своей программе всегда делаю блок знакомства гостей. И лучше всего его делать после 3 тоста. Первых 2 тоста за молодых. 3 за родителей. Ну а дальше пришло время познакомиться поближе. Музыкальное представление всегда проходит весело ,потому как кого мы приветствуем тот поднимается и в аплодисментах купается.

----------


## K-R-I-S-T-I-N-A

А я за свой маленький опыт использую только лишь именые музыкальные нарезки для гостей,или музыкальные нарезки ,которые подходят под группы:друзья,родственники,теща,свекр. Люди с удовольствием поднимаются ,танцуют.

----------


## sunbeam_Катя

юбиляров я начинаю представлять так...например: "сегодня мы чевствуем юбиляра Виктор! ктсати, кто знает значение этого прерасного имени? Виктор с греч.перевода обозначает победа,сила, мужество! и я думаю нельзя не согласиться, что наш именинник именно такой человек"...ну и т.д....подходит идеально для мужских и женских имен! 
гостей приветствую индивидуально! прошу заранее у заказчика список,и чтобы было мини описание каждого гостя, например: а сейчас поздравить наших молодых, человек у которой самые вкусные пирожки и самые наваристые щи! это конечно же наша бабушка Мария Ивановна! апплодисменты бабушке", ну и т.д.

----------


## проказница

Здравствуйте, шляпа всегда проходит хорошо, я предлагаю свой видоизмененный вариантик шляпы в виде интервью, задаю простые вопросы гости в жанре пантомимы работают в микрофон.

----------


## проказница

отлично, маленькое резюме для каждого гостя это просто супер!!!! Да и гостям это понравится.

----------


## yurgesovna

> отлично, маленькое резюме для каждого гостя это просто супер!!!! Да и гостям это понравится.


согласна!!! но!!!! если гостей 120 челов? всё собираюсь сделать по: ПРО СОСЕДЕЙ... ПРО КОЛЛЕГ... ПРО РОДНЮ...  да, видно, скорее сдохну, чем сделаю....

----------


## Dinna

> согласна!!! но!!!! если гостей 120 челов? всё собираюсь сделать по: ПРО СОСЕДЕЙ... ПРО КОЛЛЕГ... ПРО РОДНЮ...  да, видно, скорее сдохну, чем сделаю....


Вот-вот, когда народу 30 и чуть больше человек, то маленькое резюме очень нравится, гости просто тащУтся от восторга! Я делаю такие резюмешечки (либо юморные, либо в уважительной форме) перед передачей слова для поздравлений, гости с удовольствием выходят на тост и очень раскрепощенно ведут себя - ведь их похвалили, а значит продумывали, старались угодить! Сейчас готовлю свадьбу в 110 человек и уже такой вариант отпадает. Таким образом, не могу подобрать подводку к поздравлениям родственников невесты, жениха, коллег жениха и друзей молодоженов. Но с друзьями как-то раскидаюсь, а вот с остальными, не знаю((( Подскажите варианты подводочек, пожалуйста, только не в стихах. А я пока пойду сама поищу, благо форум Ин-Ку есть и выручает уже в который раз!

----------


## Dinna

Ой, друзья! С юбилеем вас, форумчане!!!! Отличного настроение, ярких праздников самых здоровских заказчиков! УРРРААА!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Свет-ланка

> Здравствуйте, шляпа всегда проходит хорошо, я предлагаю свой видоизмененный вариантик шляпы в виде интервью, задаю простые вопросы гости в жанре пантомимы работают в микрофон.


шляпа - это такой прошлый век!!!! Неужели её еще кто-то делает????(пусть и изменённый с микрофоном)

----------


## Свет-ланка

> Вячеслав и Светлана – не просто приятели,
> Они бизнесмены, предприниматели!
> Вячеслав гоняет фуры,
> У Светланы – хлеб да куры…
> Светлане снятся хозтовары…
> А Славе – шины, диски, фары…
> В общем, скажем не тая –
> Образцовая семья!
> 
> В общем, сочиняю... переделываю...


 Прочитала всё, но цитата только кусочек.....это здорово! Так про всех гостей коротко, лаконично. Вы МОЛОДЕЦ!!!!!

----------


## бубочка

> шляпа - это такой прошлый век!!!!


Да, лично я до сих пор шляпу провожу, заказчики сами часто об этом просят. Только сначала приходит цыганка и предсказывает будущее например юбиляру, а потом уже читает мысли некоторых присутствующих. :Smile3:

----------


## лорчик24

> согласна!!! но!!!! если гостей 120 челов? всё собираюсь сделать по: ПРО СОСЕДЕЙ... ПРО КОЛЛЕГ... ПРО РОДНЮ...  да, видно, скорее сдохну, чем сделаю....


Я очень люблю проводить музыкальное знакомство с гостями ..под нарезки. Самым близким  (мама , папа, муж, дети) кждому индивидуально, а вот потом групповые ....родня, друзья , одноклассники , коллеги........Воспринемаеться гостями на УРА.

----------


## zika84

Мое развлечение не столько для знакомства, сколько для того, чтобы в начале вечера развеселить гостей и объединить их в группы по предсказаниям. 
Звездные предсказания.
Заранее, пока не пришли гости, раскладываю на стол для каждого человека звезду (звезды разных цветов). Затем во время первого застолья говорю, что было бы неплохо узнать, чем мы будем сегодня заниматься, и предскажут нам это звезды. Прошу поднять руки обладателей зеленых звезд, зачитываю и т.д.
1. Жёлтый – цвет радости и позитива. Сегодня на юбилее вы будете танцевать до упаду и вполне вероятно, что у дам отлетят каблуки, а у мужчин сотрутся подошвы 
2.  Розовый – цвет игривости и романтики. Сегодня вам обеспечено повышенное внимание со стороны противоположного пола, поэтому расслабьтесь и получайте удовольствие
3. Зелёный – цвет здоровья и благополучия. Сегодня вы можете позволить себе перебрать лишнего, всё равно завтра с утра вы будете чувствовать себя как ни в чём не бывало – бодрыми  и веселыми 
4. Синий -  цвет интеллекта и удачи. Сегодня вам рекомендуется участвовать во всех играх и конкурсах, потому что вероятность вашей победы очень высока
5. Белый - чистота, невинность. Именно вам предстоит следить за порядком на юбилее, чтобы никто из гостей не оказался под столом и на столе, чтобы никто не столкнул на пол посуду, и не приставал к чужим жёнам и мужьям. За это гости будут вам чрезвычайно благодарны и будут всегда вспоминать вас добрым словом
Ну а вобщем дорогие гости – ешьте, пейте веселитесь, на улыбки не скупитесь – сегодня нам нельзя скучать – будем юбилей справлять!

----------

fifa (18.11.2018), Rita03 (19.08.2018), маринатокарь (17.01.2018), наталья севрюкова (18.07.2017), Роза31 (01.12.2016), юлясанна (13.06.2017)

----------


## яНаталья

> можно обыграть игру со шляпой(чтение мыслей) кто на чём сегодня приехал(идея с сайта BKM). По очереди одевается на голову шляпа и включается музыкальная нарезочка:чёрный бумер,такси-такси, мы поедим мы помчимся на оленях... и т.д. (нарезочки есть...но вставлять неумею.Научите-поделюсь, о, или кому требуется вариант и в личку


А можно мне тоже нарезочку плиззззззз natalya.shukleczova.79@mail.ru

----------


## яНаталья

А у меня не получилось открыть :No2:  можете скинуть :Blush2: natalya.shukleczova.79@mail.ru

----------


## Наталья Андреевна 130130

Поздравления свекра со свекровью.Моя свекровь – моя подруга!
Не многим в жизни так везет,
А мы поладили друг с другом,
И дружим мы не первый год!
Пусть свекровушка встаёт
И тост сейчас произнесёт.

Жизнь - игра, как в лотерею,
Нам же, к счастью, повезло!
Своим свекром мы довольны,
Он в гостях - и всем тепло!
А сегодня в праздник славный
Свёкра очень попрошу
Пусть поздравит поскорее
С нашим славным юбилеем.

Семья для женщины её роман и драма!
В различных ролях женщина важна:
И любящая дочь,и верная подруга,
Заботливая мать,и самая любимая сноха
И подтвердить мои слова готовы-
ЛЮБИМЫЙ СВЁКР СО СВЕКРОВЬЮ..... 
 представление гостей Представление гостей

Презентация гостей
Прекрасный шарм, нежность, грация
Для очаровательной ( Светланы)
Для виновницы торжества
Ваши овации!! (Киркоров- самая)

Продлим прекрасные моменты
Для мужа ( Романа) ваши аплодисменты! (я русский мужик)

В этот вечер приятное волнение 
почетных гостей представление
У нас присутствуют 2 дамы
Родные сестры юбиляра!(ну где же вы девченки)

Двоюродные сестры
Находятся тут
Сейчас шквал аплодисментов в зале сорвут! (девушки из высшего)

На душе всегда покой,
Когда дети рядом с тобой.
Они у мамы очень хорошие
Давайте за это похлопаем в ладоши(в каждом маленьком)

Мальчишки и девченки
А так же их родители.
Аплодисментов не жалейте
Для Светиных родителей.(родительский дом)

В зале есть родная кровь
А зовут ее свекровь.
Вы оваций не жалейте
Для мамы Светы в ладоши бейте.(ах какая женщина)

И надо должное отдать бы,
Кто юбилярши нашей братья!(брат ты мне )

Не ради славы, чести ради
Именинницы встанут дяди!(красавчик мужчина)

И мы приветствовать не против,
Коль юбилярши встанут тети! (не волнуйся)

Сыграем, что ли, вместе в ладушки
Для знатных дедушек и бабушек!(бабушки старушки)

Хочу представить вам скорей
Прекрасных, преданных друзей !!!
Они аплодисментов тоже ждут
Покажитесь где вы тут!(за друзей)
А теперь
Давайте будем бить в ладоши
За всех гостей, за вас хороших! (гости)

----------

Катусечка (22.07.2020), лидия зотова (20.02.2018)

----------


## nata66

> ничего себе проверка..... знаю пословицы, но из указанных только пару не подглядывая смела продолжить... А здесь народ расслабленный, под градусом.. Не катит такой манок


Я тоже считаю чем проще,тем лучше. Я провожу застольную игру заменяя знакомое слово в известных,крылатых фразах,поговорках на "ЮБИЛЕЙ" . Например: " Юбилей в мешке не утаишь" или "Наши люди на юбилей на такси не ездят". Все с удовольствием выкрикивают правильное слово.

----------

dekuz (28.06.2021)

----------


## nata66

> шляпа - это такой прошлый век!!!! Неужели её еще кто-то делает????(пусть и изменённый с микрофоном)


Да,я тоже так считала...пока заказчики сами не стали просить....

----------


## Леночка Фролова

Здравствуйте! Я тоже всегда делаю блок знакомства гостей и на свадьбах и на юбилеях (на юбилеях тогда, когда собирается разношерстная публика и родные и коллеги и друзья). Делаю я это в основном музыкальными нарезками с именами. В каждой компании всегда есть несколько повторяющихся имен, по - этому даже на свадьбе 100 человек проводила - проходит не затянуто. Человек, который слышит именную нарезку со своим именем встает с места и подтанцовывает в такт музыке, а все гости ему аплодируют. Иногда использую муз.нарезки такие как мама, папа, тесть, теща и т.д. по согласованию с заказчиком. И в основном на юбилеях, когда совсем небольшая компания использую краткие характеристики на каждого гостя или семью. После блока знакомства люди как то больше раскрепощаются.

----------


## Храбрая сердцем

Всем привет! У меня сначала идет презентация гостей на свадьбе или юбилее, коротенько и в стихах ( по группам, сочинять- этот дар мне не под силу, ну если только коротенькое что-то, так что брала с инетпросторов и ВКМ, ИН-КУ очень помогает ), а потом и музыкальные нарезки именные идут))))
И даже если гостей, как Леночка Фролова сказала, много, то это того стоит, потому что я с нетерпением начинаю этот момент: увидеть как приглашенные ждут свое имя, выражение ожидания на их лицах, а потом и радости, танца под свою музыку!

----------


## LABUCH

Приветствую всех старых и новых друзей на этом форуме! Давно сюда не заходил... 
Я один из "старожилов" форума, ещё помню те золотые времена, когда форум МСК был одним целым и бескорыстная взаимопомощь стояла во главе угла. 
Даже присутствовал в 2007 - 2008 году на встречах в Одессе. Весело было. Но я не об этом...

В общем-то я тамада (ведущий) начинающий. Раньше этим не занимался, но жизнь заставляет осваивать и эту "специальность", так как заказчики хотят "всё в одном" и недорого... 
Так вот. Предстоит провести Юбилей мужчине 60 Лет. Много чего полезного почерпнул из этой темы, за что огромное спасибо всем кто поделился своими наработками, особенно в плане представления гостей. На предстоящем Юбилее ожидается много кумовей Юбиляра. Хотелось бы как-то интересно представить именно кумовей всем гостям перед тем, как предоставить им слово для поздравления. Буду признателен за помощь.

----------


## Славина

> На предстоящем Юбилее ожидается много кумовей Юбиляра. Хотелось бы как-то интересно представить именно кумовей всем гостям перед тем, как предоставить им слово для поздравления. Буду признателен за помощь.


В кумовья не берут кого попало, а берут верных и надёжных друзей, ведь кумовья несут ответственность за детей перед самим Богом. Затроньте тему друзей, притчей ли просто словами, а потом можно сказать, о том, как это прекрасно, что друг в любую минуту может стать кумом. Я так делаю.

----------


## LABUCH

*Славина*, 
Спасибо. Хорошая мысль. Обязательно воспользуюсь. 
У кого ещё какие мнения? 
Кумовей ожидается целых 4 пары и ещё две кумы в придачу. Ума не приложу - что мне с ними делать...

----------


## Славина

> Кумовей ожидается целых 4 пары и ещё две кумы в придачу. Ума не приложу - что мне с ними делать...


Друзья - это обычно те люди, которые за любой кипишь, кроме голодовки, устройте с ними какой-нибудь конкурс, можно поздравительный оркестрик, Юргесовна поделилась замечательной готовой идейкой, только песню другую подобрать, это здесь, там два поста от Ирины http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4957744 
Может перестраивалку какую сделать, кумы против кумушек, кто быстрее на помощь прибегает, перетанцовку между ними.

----------


## LABUCH

*Славина*, 
Спасибо. Всё это интересно, не в моём случае это лишнее, как мне кажется. 
Мне нужно просто в процессе застолья что-то сказать в тему перед тем, как предоставить слово для тоста или поздравления кумовьям.

----------


## горбулячка3007

Я иногда использую музыкальные нарезки на знакомство или представление, и лучше их разложит по гостям заказчик. Иногда делаю шуточные номинации под музыку и с вручением медалек-шоколадок. Очень , я скажу, это нравится гостям Глаза искрятся, смеются, под аплодисменты.. Вроде в шутку представляешь, а каждому приятно.Потом весь вечер друг друга по номинациям окликают.На корпораты   мне их раскидывает втихую какой-нибудь ветеран-сотрудник. А на юбилеи заказчик.

----------


## горбулячка3007

В вашем случае  перед предоставлением слова, похохмить на тему, что человек богат во всем, мозгами, деньгами, друзьями и даже кумовьями.. Спросить , в каком порядке их представлять по красоте, по возрасту и пр. При этом пошутить, чтобы они сами определились с первенством. Естественно, все переведут в шутку и сами вызвутся, кто начнет. Но небольшую уже добрую хвалебную справку нужно дать о каждом перед их словом.

----------


## купер

Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане!! Пишу свое первое сообщение , хочется узнать, как лучше вспомнить на юбилее о тех кого сегодня с нами нет ( о муже, родителях), чтобы не очень грустно и красиво.

----------


## Леночка Фролова

Храбрая сердцем, это точно! Каждый гость ждет - когда настанет время танцевать и показать себя во всей красе. Я очень люблю этот блок - проходит весело и непринужденно.

----------


## Леночка Фролова

Вспомнила еще одно представление гостей. Я делала всего один раз и на небольшое количество человек не больше 20. Я сделала самодельные медали, номинации нашла в инете самые разнообразные (киндер сюрприз, широкая душа, надежный тыл и т.д.) вызвала юбиляра в центр зала, затем зачитывала номинацию, а он вызывал человека по его мнению кто соответствовал данной номинации и заодно фотографировался с юбиляров в красиво оформленной рамочке. Всем гостям и мне в том числе очень понравилось, каждый получил медаль и внимание от юбиляра и фото на память. Номинации заранее я с юбиляром не согласовывала, по этому получилось очень весело. Надеюсь понятно объяснила.

----------

Мениря (06.12.2016), Роза31 (01.12.2016)

----------


## Дуэт ЮЛиАНА

Я делаю так:  когда встречаюсь с юбиляром и обсуждаю весь сценарий, заранее прошу что бы мне именинник написал коротко о своих друзьях, кумовьях, коллегах (т.е. где и когда познакомились, сколько лет дружат, интересную историю из жизни связанную с кумом или кумой) и после этой маленькой биографии на празднике я делаю предисловие перед каждым тостом в которой и рассказываю ту или иную историю, и гости сами гадают кому же в данный момент будет предоставлено слово.....все легко и просто.....
Вечер воспоминаний вам гарантирован!! :Ok:

----------


## ATLANTIS

> Здравствуйте, дорогие форумчане!! Пишу свое первое сообщение , хочется узнать, как лучше вспомнить на юбилее о тех кого сегодня с нами нет ( о муже, родителях), чтобы не очень грустно и красиво.





Они как правило уходят не прощаясь,
Не прошептав своих последних слов,
Возможно в дальний путь не собираясь,
В ту дальнюю дорогу грёз и снов.

Еще вчера они нам мило улыбались,
Глаза их излучали яркий свет,
И как всегда, нас в гости дожидаясь,
Мечтали дать свой дружеский совет.

Они как все мы, очень жить хотели,
И каждый миг, им радость приносил,
Всё что хотели сделать не успели,
У них ещё так много было сил.

В какой-то миг, всё оборвалось,
Им кто-то свыше указал свой срок,
Душа в смятении заметалась,
Что не успела нам сказать и пару слов.

Пускай они не с нами, мы их любим,
И вспоминаем радостные дни,
И наше сердце никогда их не забудет,
Как- будто где- то рядышком они.

----------

novlenka (28.09.2019), маринатокарь (17.01.2018), тнм (09.07.2018)

----------


## ATLANTIS

Забыла написать... автора этого стихотворения не знаю.

----------


## купер

спасибо!! Уже слезки на колесках - такие стихи!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Они как правило уходят не прощаясь


Спасибо! Замечательные стихи! Еще, если возникнет желание вспомнить ушедших родных и близких, можно поставить песню, которая меня пробирает до мурашек...
Стас Михайлов - Уходите
http://zaycev.net/pages/9821/982133.shtml

----------

Бегущая по волнам (31.05.2019), лидия зотова (20.02.2018)

----------


## Kazanan

На праздниках если я в качестве ведущей никогда не вспоминаю мёртвых . это мой принцип зачем этим обмарачь чей то день. Только если сам  виновник или кто то ещё проявит ини циативу. Были пару случаев когда вспоминали ушедших так все как то сьежились и не знали как реагировать несколько минут. Всё-таки для тех кто на небесах есть отведённый день

----------

elen-ka20 (18.08.2018), Jenifer29 (17.04.2019), Ritulya993 (01.02.2020), артмари (31.05.2019), Татьянка (23.05.2016)

----------


## AkulovaVika

.......тему усопших самостоятельно никогда не затрагиваю на свадьбах...  только слезы радости и умиления ....   в моей арсенале имеются стишки-потешки при знакомстве с гостями... как правило, ближе к первому танцу молодых...что-то вроде: "Близится танцевальный перерыв… а мы еще не со всеми познакомились, поэтому предлагаю всем внимательно меня слушать и смело выполнять мои шуточные задания…
Давайте попробуем?
В этом зале есть чьи – нибудь мамы?(важно чтобы вставали на приветствие все МАМЫ или СЕСТРЫ...или МУЖЬЯ, таким образом многие будут подниматься несколько раз и купаться в аплодисментах)
Встаньте мамы дорогие
Ах, какие молодые!!!
Мы похлопаем все Вам!!!
Нету в свете лучше мам!!!
Где же папы? Встаньте тоже!
Вы на мам слегка похожи…
Вас приветствуем мы громко,
Чтобы жили все Вы долго!
Ну-ка, сестры, подмитесь!
Эй,девчонки, не ленитесь,
Перед нами покружитесь
И пошире улыбнитесь!!!
Эй, народ, давай шумней!
Братья, встаньте пободрей!
Не жалея своих рук, поприветствуем подруг!
Дорогие гости, хлопайте в ладоши
Для бабушек и дедушек мудрых и хороших!
Просим мы всех теть и дядь
Перед нами тоже встать
Ну, теперь для теть и дядь
Надо шквал оваций дать!
А друзья чего сидят? Нечего стесняться!
Все увидеть Вас хотят, Вами любоваться…
Вот пришел и жен черед.
Пусть рассмотрит Вас народ!
Вам аплодисментов грозы,
Чтоб цвели Вы все как розы!
Что ж мужья и Вы вставайте!
Силы!! Мощи! Жару дайте!!
Здесь и тещи есть и тести,
Сестры, братья, свёкры, дети.
Есть племянники и внуки,
Есть друзья, и есть подруги…
Предлагаю без затей
Поднять нам тост за всех гостей!!!
....
стихотворных текст переработала из всего что нарыла в сети... использую далеко не на всех свадьбах.

----------

Ritulya993 (24.07.2017), vashelga1968 (26.01.2019), Варшава (17.06.2018), Диковина (02.04.2019), Зосик (23.11.2016), Катусечка (22.07.2020), Киссерюльчик (08.11.2016), Маковка (22.03.2016), Оксана Солнце (15.01.2017), юлясанна (13.06.2017), Яжевика (04.02.2022)

----------


## elen-ka20

> Стас Михайлов - Уходите


несколько раз приходилось проводить вечер память  и делать при этом фильм об безвременно ушедшем -эта песня всегда шла в финале...очень душераздирающая.
Присоединяюсь ко всему вышенаписанному стараюсь не касаться таких тем ,даже если очень просят (если конечно же лично не знала этого человека) .И дело с моей точки зрения не столько  в "не хочу омрачать ", как в том,что говорить о ушедших имеют право и должны только  те,кто знал этого человека лично. Для других - тема табу.ИМХО

----------

Татьянка (23.05.2016)

----------


## nilena

Здравствуйте, далекие, незнакомые, но... такие родные люди. хочу выложить несколько подводок под выходы гостей. Возможно, повторюсь. если так, то прошу прощения.  :Blush2:  :Blush2:  :Blush2: 

В Сибири говорят: 1000 км — не расстояние, 100 оленей — не стадо, 60 градусов — не мороз, 50 лет — не возраст! А, что думает по этому поводу руководство аглопроизводства, где давно и успешно трудится наш именинник - мы сейчас узнаем. И, следующими я приглашаю поздравить Александра Ивановича............


 У народов Прибалтики существует такое поверье. Если в семье рождается ребенок, то вместе с ним рождаются 100 чертей. Когда ребенку исполняется год, то появляется один ангел, а чертей в нем становится на одного меньше. И так год за годом: число ангелов растет, а чертей становится меньше. Если же человеку пятьдесят -  значит в его жизни золотая середина, о которой далее нам расскажут............



Жизнь, друзья, как вы знаете, штука непредсказуемая. И иногда просто поражает своей витиеватостью и сплетениями. Сегодня в этом зале присутствуют те люди, кто в разные этапы жизни сопровождал юбиляра, и продолжают это делать до сих пор. А всё потому, что они друзья!  И далее поздравить Михаила, я приглашаю


Друзья, я хочу открыть вам тайну, что рецептов идеального праздника не существует. у каждого он свой! Но главным ингредиентом остается душевное, теплое, приветное слово - произнести которое я приглашаю.........

Народная пословица гласит: "Не имей сто рублей, а имей сто друзей". И в жизни Натальи все именно так, а не иначе.
Ведь факты говорят сами за себя. 


Дамы и господа, всё-таки, это большое счастье, когда знаешь, что ты не одинок, что есть на этой земле родные люди, которые  всегда помогут, поддержат. И сегодня они здесь, в этом зале.
И следующие слова пожеланий в адрес настоящего мужчины звучат от близких родственников.

Еще Теодор Рузвельт говорил –
Совершенно необразованный человек может разве что обчистить товарный вагон, тогда как выпускник университета может украсть железную дорогу. А получилось это или нет, расскажет нам друг студенческих лет Дмитрия –...........

Уважаемый, Дмитрий,  этот юбилей — не просто очередная дата. Те годы, которые остались за спиной были потрясающими!
Потрясать этот мир еще как минимум лет 50 вам желают сегодня все присутствующие в этом зале, и в частности ваши друзья –.....................


 Статисты утверждают, что самое красивое движение человека - движение вперед. Это высказывание вполне можно отнести к нашему юбиляру, потому что, шагая по жизни, Дмитрий, что в быту, что в работе – стремился только в этом направлении. А свидетелями тому были следующие лица: .................

Жизнь — это не те дни, которые прошли, а те, которые запомнились... И как приятно, когда самые яркие события есть с кем вспомнить. Вместе улыбнуться курьезам, вместе посочувствовать общим проблемам…. Причем….. Даже….. Если это подруги супруги……


Все мы родом из детства. Из той страны, где были одни законы, одинаковые традиции, и одни и те же привычки. Например….

 Поднимите руки те у кого, как и у меня, в детстве тоже были варежки на резинке? 
А теперь те, кто тоже в детстве, когда через вас переступят, боялись, что не вырастите и просили переступить обратно? 

А кто в детстве, впрочем, как и я,  кричал людям с балкона, а потом резко садились вниз, чтобы не заметили?
* А помните, когда мы были маленькими и смотрели кино, где целуются, родители говорили нам: "Закрой глаза"?
Посмотрите, как много общего было между нами в детстве. Но время быстротечно. Мы становимся взрослыми, обрастаем бытом, проблемами, заботами, ругаем своих детей за шалости, и совершенно забываем о том, что были такими же. И только для своих родителей, мы навсегда остаемся детьми.
И далее, я приглашаю поздравить папулю родных и любимых детей – .......................


Вот как-то так! Надеюсь кому-то пригодится!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

((ольчик)) (25.07.2016), bagira72 (26.05.2016), baranvagalina (31.01.2022), GalinaM (08.04.2018), Jenifer29 (17.04.2019), korzova76 (13.07.2016), ludmila_zub (17.11.2018), reginale (22.04.2018), Ritulya993 (24.07.2017), Shusteer (01.02.2022), svetlanaschot (26.07.2017), TSI (30.03.2018), vashelga1968 (26.01.2019), Zажигалка (16.05.2016), анечк@ (09.06.2017), Барановская Наталья (25.07.2016), Гумочка (01.02.2016), Елена04 (18.10.2018), ЕленаЗолотаюшка (02.01.2017), Жанна_70 (25.02.2016), Зосик (09.11.2016), иолант (08.05.2019), лидия зотова (20.02.2018), Матильда 1967 (17.04.2016), Натали69 (11.01.2016), Нэтл (08.12.2017), Оксана Васильевна (01.07.2018), Ольгуньчик (29.02.2016), Роза31 (01.12.2016), Таня Назарова (18.06.2019), татьяна тягунова (24.11.2016), татьянка1 (15.05.2016), умницаразумница (20.10.2016), черника (04.07.2016), юлясанна (13.06.2017)

----------


## Nensija

Я знакомство гостей провожу приблизительно после 3-го тоста, но в любом случае - до первого танца. Один пример, когда под застольную песню "Кто родилсы в январе" и.т.д.) встают все те, кто родились в "пропетый" месяц. Для каждого гостя задаю нехитрое задание, например - поцеловать соседа справа, другому - соседа с слева, третьему выпить рюмочку, другому - станцевать танец живота и.т.д. и т.п. А после исполнения задания каждый по очереди называют своё имя и садятся. Я никогда не актентирую на обязательную выпивку рюмок, как в песне в оригинале поётся, поэтому...... первые 2 строчки поём все вместе хором, а остальные 2 строчки я сочиняю экспромтом, например:
Кто родился в мае
Вставай, вставай, вставай!
Подмигни на право всем,
А целуй соседа с лева.

Кто в июне родился
Вставай, вставай, вставай!
На середину выходи
Стриптиз танец нам показывай.

Кто родился в августе
Вставай, вставай, вставай!
Соседу слева наливай,
А сам себе не наливай.

Кто родился в сентябре
Вставай, вставай, вставай!
На середину выходи
Танец «малых лебедей» нам сплясывай.

Посложней задание только нескольким "месяцам", чтобы не растягивать знакомство.

Ещё другой вариант знакомства несколько устаревший, но всегда можно по обстоятельствам придать изюминку. Подготавливаю красивые небольшие листочки (15х5 см) на которых написано причины присутствия..... Гостям сначала всем раздаю, необъясняя ничего, листочки. Когда всем раздала, озвучиваю задание.  Говорю предисловие:Думаю, все уталили жажду и успели вкусно поесть, но для того, чтобы Вы были более активными, сплочёнными и дружными, и прежде чем открыть танцевальный перерыв, предлагаю нам всем познакомится. Один из вариантов может быть: следовать традициям других народов. Есть страны, где люди здороваются: 
- стукаясь лбами;
- например папуасы дружно трутся носами;
- эскимосы, выражая честь другому, высовывают язык и перемещают его  со стороны в сторону,
- а унас здороваются рукопожатием.
Но мы не прибегним ни к одному из этих вариантов, а познакомимся по особому.....
 и озвучиваю, что тепепрь будем знакомиться, а именно - каждый по очереди встаёт, называет своё имя и всем громко оглашает свою причину присутствия (зачитывает написанное на бумажке). А тексты могут быть самые неожиданные и юморные, например:
1.	Я пришёл (-ла) наконец-то научится целоваться.
2.	Надеюсь ночью с кем нибудь считать звёзды.
3.	Я надеюсь, что мне здесь дадут побольше выпить, кто-нибудь налейте мне.
4.	Я пришёл (-ла) собирать компромитирующие материалы.
5.	Я здесь потому, что меня всё время тянет на подвиги!
6.	Я здесь с заданием – украсть невесту. 
1.	Мой повод присутствия – опохмелиться.
2.	Повод присутствия кого-нибудь соблазнить, дабы не спать одному (-ой).
3.	Кто-то ведь должен немного пококетничать......
4.	Моё присутствие – присматривать за нарушителями верности.....
5.	Я здесь скрываюсь от уплаты алиментов.
6.	Шёл (шла) на точку, заблудился (-ась) и вот я здесь.....
7.	Направлялся (-ась) в стиптизклуб, но попал (-а) сюда.
8.	Я  пришёл (-а) похвастаться своим новым нарядом.
9.	Я здесь нахожусь по глупости молодости (старости).
10.	Я собираю сплетни, чтобы передать дальше....
11.	Меня никто не приглашал, а сам (-а) пришёл (-ла).
12.	Я заблудился (-ась) и жду когда меня найдут.....
13.	Потому, что я лучший соблазнитель (-ница).
14.	Ехал (-а) в кабак, такси привез сюда....
15.	Лень было дома готовить ужин.
16.	Я пришёл (-ла) соблазнить свидетельницу (свидетеля).
17.	Пришёл (-ла) «набить» руку в открывании бутылок.
18.	Пришёл (-ла) следить за шалостями гостей.
19.	Я независимый наблюдатель.
20.	Я сбежал (-ла)  от домашних дел.
21.	Очень хочется научиться целоваться.
22.	Я ни минуты не могу без весёлой компании!
23.	Я пришёл (-ла) на эротический массаж!
..... ну и тому подобное, насколько развита фонтазия. Но ..... строки нужно сочинить, что бы никто не обиделся. В более серьёзной компании не следует допускать немного пикантных фраз. После знакомства сразу забераю бумажки обратно (для многоразового использования), поэтому делаю их красиво/декоративно оформленными на плотной бумаге или картонке.

Если кому-либо моя идея по душе, буду только рада! Удачи всем!

----------

Allondra (29.05.2017), Ильенко Елена (14.08.2016), Катусечка (22.07.2020), лидия зотова (20.02.2018), Мениря (13.01.2017), Таня Назарова (18.06.2019), татьяна тягунова (24.11.2016), тнм (09.07.2018)

----------


## мисс Татьяна

для начала:всем огромное спасибо:кое-что вспомнила,очень многое взяла на заметку...
сама последнее время на свадьбах заменяю знакомство свадебным репортажем о том с чего все у молодых начиналось и вот мы на празднике и т.д.(с муз. нарезками)...
получается что даю молодым и гостям и покушать, и послушать и посмеяться...как то так....

----------


## una

Уважаемая Елена! я только осваиваюсь на форуме, искала свадебные темы, а случайно попала на эту страницу,и то,чем вы поделились мне, как раз тоже пригодится совсем скоро (в планах уже есть и проведение 55-летнего юбилея) Большое спасибо!!!

Лена! я имела ввиду подводки к поздравлениям гостей.

----------


## Танюша35

А я предлагала право жениху первому представить гостя, (как правило свидетеля) сказать что-то о нем приятное, похвалить так сказать. А потом тот кого похвалили, тоже встает и представляет кого-то, и так пока не перезнакомятся, а вдруг кого не назвали или молодые представляют или сами представляются. Но обычно все друг друга знают (невеста со своей стороны тоже после жениха представит свидетельницу и поехало). Такие "перлы мочат", типо: это моя жена Лена, она классно готовит окрошку))) Лена встает и знакомит с кем-то: это мой дядя Гоша, у него самая вкусная наливка! тут начинается: "Дай попробовать! Мы к дяде в гости придем"...Ну и так проходит знакомство прикольненько, (я комментировала конечно)) чем если бы я их "протокольно" представляла.

----------

Lusi75 (13.03.2016), Ritulya993 (23.11.2018), yurgesovna (30.03.2018), Zажигалка (25.05.2016), Аллник (27.05.2018), Елена04 (18.10.2018), Таня Назарова (18.06.2019)

----------


## Натали69

На одной из свадеб , на которой я была в качестве гостя, видела"похвастушки"-жених и невеста по очереди представляли гостей со своей стороны и расхваливали их необычные качества, привычки, хобби и т.п.Мне показалось это весьма занимательным...

----------

Lusi75 (13.03.2016), yurgesovna (30.03.2018)

----------


## Толичек

Всем привет! Всех с новым годом!!!!! Давненько не забегал на форум. 
Наверное повторюсь. Кажется как то писал о том ка провожу представление гостей.
Несколько лет назад молодые попросили, что бы гости подарки дарили в самом начале. Немного пообщавшись с коллегами, провёл парад гостей. Под музыку гости подходили к молодым ( перед тем как подойти к молодым, я представлял очередных гостей) гости  дарили подарки, фотографировались с молодыми, а затем занимали свои места.  Свадьба была на 100 чел. вели  вдвоём сч напарницей. В начале переживали как всё пройдёт. Оказалось не так всё страшно. Теперь этим приёмом пользуюсь частенько. Молодым предлагаю, затем обсуждаем, бывает молодые просят провести этот момент без подарков, а подарки позже подарить.

----------

Yallo (31.01.2016), Николай Бугаков (04.01.2016)

----------


## Яна31

Я делала на небольшой свадьбе : гости семьями в танце подходили к молодым ( каждый под свою зажигательную музыку) , дарили подарок , затем вытаскивали записочку с заданием как им сфотографироваться с молодыми . Было весело и не напряжно .

----------

vashelga1968 (26.01.2019), Yallo (31.01.2016), Аллник (27.05.2018), Ларисааа (21.05.2016), Оксана Солнце (15.01.2017), Роза31 (01.12.2016)

----------


## Yallo

Яна, понравилась ваша идея, можно ли получить тексты записок с заданиями для фотографирования с молодыми.

----------

Зосик (09.11.2016)

----------


## Яна31

Да какие угодно можно написать , зависит от возраста гостей .Например :
-Сделав друг другу рожки 
-С улыбкой и большой палец в верх 
-Посылая молодым воздушные поцелуи 
-Целуя их в щечки
-Сделав руками сердечко 
-Целуя руку невесте встав на одно колено , пожимая руку жениху 
-Знак , у нас всё ок 
Продолжать много можно .На молодёжной свадьбе можно и жениха хоть себе на плечи сажать , хоть качели из рук для молодых делать .Много чего нафантазировать можно .

----------

baranvagalina (31.01.2022), novlenka (28.09.2019), Ritulya993 (24.07.2017), Shusteer (01.02.2022), vashelga1968 (26.01.2019), Аллник (27.05.2018), Ирунька (01.05.2019), НатусикБлинчик (06.05.2016), Наумка (17.04.2016), тнм (09.07.2018)

----------


## Наумка

> Да какие угодно можно написать , зависит от возраста гостей .Например :
> -Сделав друг другу рожки 
> -С улыбкой и большой палец в верх 
> -Посылая молодым воздушные поцелуи 
> -Целуя их в щечки
> -Сделав руками сердечко 
> -Целуя руку невесте встав на одно колено , пожимая руку жениху 
> -Знак , у нас всё ок 
> Продолжать много можно .На молодёжной свадьбе можно и жениха хоть себе на плечи сажать , хоть качели из рук для молодых делать .Много чего нафантазировать можно .


Яна, очень интересная задумка, можно еще - 
- скривить рожицы
-показать знак буратино
-помахать как призедент
-изобразить гитлера
-изобразить полный восторг

----------

тнм (09.07.2018)

----------


## татьянка1

> в моей арсенале имеются стишки-потешки при знакомстве с гостями... как правило, ближе к первому танцу молодых...что-то вроде: "Близится танцевальный перерыв… а мы еще не со всеми познакомились, поэтому предлагаю всем внимательно меня слушать и смело выполнять мои шуточные задания…


Здорово! :Yes4:

----------


## Инесса Мур

Добрый день. Я очень рада, что зашла на эту тему, много для себя почерпнула интересного. Всем удачи и добра!!!

----------


## Ингуша

Добрый день!От представления гостей не откажусь никогда!Сколько лет веду свадьбы- сколько делаю,меняю форму,но суть оставляю всегда. Этот момент из области психологии...,ну нравится людям ,когда о них говорят! К сожалению,варианта представления на выпускной у меня нет,если есть возможность поделиться - буду очень благодарна!

----------


## Черёмушка

Доброго времени суток!!! Я считаю что представления гостей один из ярких моментов на юбилее. Действительно гости ждут своего имени, а потом с удовольствием танцуют под свою нарезочку.

----------


## Alsu@

Очень здорово придумано! Была бы рада быть тоже чем то полезной! 


> можно обыграть игру со шляпой(чтение мыслей) кто на чём сегодня приехал(идея с сайта BKM). По очереди одевается на голову шляпа и включается музыкальная нарезочка:чёрный бумер,такси-такси, мы поедим мы помчимся на оленях... и т.д. (нарезочки есть...но вставлять неумею.Научите-поделюсь, о, или кому требуется вариант и в личку

----------


## Роза31

*Леночка Фролова*, спасибо за идею :Blush2:

----------


## Оксана Солнце

вот такую перекличку я делаю на юбилее, а  так как гости у меня на праздниках поздравляют оптом (т.е. кучками) то мне очень удобно-я вижу кто есть кто-родня, коллеги, бывает коллег нет-заменяю на слово соседи: 

Я прошу поднять стаканы 
За большие наши планы!
А чтоб глаза у вас сияли и искрились, 
Мы хотим, чтоб Вы немного подкрепились! 

Сегодня мы сюда пришли, 
Все подарки принесли.
Юбилей мы отмечаем…
И от души мы....
ГОСТИ ВМЕСТЕ: Поздравляем!

Тамара во главе довольная сидит
И на ДРУЗЕЙ своих глядит.
Друзей услышать мы желаем…
Друзья кричат ей....
поздравляем!

Возраст для Тамары – не беда,
В глазах РОДНЫХ – Вы молоды всегда.
Такой всегда оставаться желаем…
От родственников слышим:
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЕМ!

Поздравленья разные звучат,
и КОЛЛЕГИ прокричать спешат.
И песни мы о Вас лишь распеваем…
А от коллег мы слышим тоже:
КОЛЛЕГИ: Поздравляем!

----------

Елена04 (18.10.2018), ЕЛЕНА_КАРПЕНКО67 (15.11.2018), Мухамор (19.01.2017), Таня Назарова (18.06.2019), ТАТЬЯНА55 (05.04.2018), тнм (09.07.2018), юлясанна (13.06.2017)

----------


## yurgesovna

> На одной из свадеб , на которой я была в качестве гостя, видела"похвастушки"-жених и невеста по очереди представляли гостей со своей стороны и расхваливали их необычные качества, привычки, хобби и т.п.Мне показалось это весьма занимательным...


  прикольно! как -то раз вела юбилей своей тётке и она сама начала предствлять своих гостей... получилось очень трогательно.... потом применила этот трюк на юбике у приятельнице( конечно, готовили этот блок с ней Я ТЕ ДАМ!!!!!_  от жестов- текстов - фото-видео на экране) а вот презентацию гостей со стороны жениха и не весты с похвастушками-  НЕ ДОШЛО!  а жаль... теперь если только в другой жизни....

----------


## Гваделупа

Гостей представляю всегда, но вот только после просмотра сообщений на форуме до меня дошло, что можно делать это в разных вариантах, в разное время и в разном виде. Вот действительно "век живи, век учись", и как говорил мой папа, дураком все равно помрешь. Спасибо форумчанам.

----------


## Ирулька Игрулька

*Нинка-зажигалка*, Добрый день, я новичок  и хотелось бы получить нарезки конкурса кто на чем добирался на почту setyn35@ukr.net Спасибо.

----------


## ponyashkina

Всем привет. Я представляю гостей с дарением подарков. Говорю, что сегодня некоторые счастливчики получат подарки от юбиляра или молодоженов, а те кто не получил, тем предоставляется уникальная возможность завтра организовать шашлыки или пригласить в баню, смотрю по ситуации. Заранее обговариваю кто из гостей чем занимается или хобби есть какое то. Ищу песни которые могут подойти по смыслу и во втором застолье провожу конкурс. Включаю нарезки и спрашиваю кто то узнал себя? Если гости стесняются сами встать , то юбиляр называет счастливчика и я дарю маленькие подарки. Сейчас приведу пример. Был на юбилее у мужа друг, который работает на Белазе, так вот, даже такая песня есть про белаз) подарили магнит держать телефон на панели. Дальше был друг у которого машина БМВ, включили песно черный бумер, подарили "вонючку", рыбаку -мушки, соседям с верху песню включили Пугачевой Эй вы там на верху не топочите как слоны и подарили тапочки. Вообщем это так радует гостей и столько веселья в зале было) А холостому парню включили Казаново и подарили красивую упаковку пр......вов. Смех стоял потом еще пол часа. Пользуюсь этой фишкой почти всегда, заказчики с удовольствием покупают символичные призы. Может кому пригодится.

----------

ANYA_21_81 (22.11.2018), anzelika70 (17.11.2018), Ritulya993 (23.11.2018), Гваделупа (21.11.2018), Ирунька (01.05.2019), Ольгия (17.11.2018), чига (17.11.2018)

----------


## Гваделупа

> Всем привет. Я представляю гостей с дарением подарков. Говорю, что сегодня некоторые счастливчики получат подарки от юбиляра или молодоженов, а те кто не получил, тем предоставляется уникальная возможность завтра организовать шашлыки или пригласить в баню, смотрю по ситуации. Заранее обговариваю кто из гостей чем занимается или хобби есть какое то. Ищу песни которые могут подойти по смыслу и во втором застолье провожу конкурс. Включаю нарезки и спрашиваю кто то узнал себя? Если гости стесняются сами встать , то юбиляр называет счастливчика и я дарю маленькие подарки. Сейчас приведу пример. Был на юбилее у мужа друг, который работает на Белазе, так вот, даже такая песня есть про белаз) подарили магнит держать телефон на панели. Дальше был друг у которого машина БМВ, включили песно черный бумер, подарили "вонючку", рыбаку -мушки, соседям с верху песню включили Пугачевой Эй вы там на верху не топочите как слоны и подарили тапочки. Вообщем это так радует гостей и столько веселья в зале было) А холостому парню включили Казаново и подарили красивую упаковку пр......вов. Смех стоял потом еще пол часа. Пользуюсь этой фишкой почти всегда, заказчики с удовольствием покупают символичные призы. Может кому пригодится.


Идея понравилась, но возникли вопросы. Скажите, пожалуйста, а по какому принципу вы отбираете тех, кому будете дарите подарки? И еще вопрос какое количество гостей вы представляете таким образом, из компании допустим в 45 человек? Спасибо.

----------


## ponyashkina

Привет. когда встречаемся с заказчиками, говорим о друзьях, кто и чем занимается. Под каждого гостя сочиняю четверостишье. И подарки придумываю сама. На празднике объявляю, что мы провели накануне лотерею где и выбрали счастливчиков, но молодожены об этом не знаю ктот попал в число счастливчиков. Дабы оставалась интрига до сегодняшнего дня. 
2 Одинокий мужчина
Александр - скромный холостяк- Одинокий мужчина в самом соку
(пригласительный билет на наш вечер Давай поженимся)
Мы с Еленой, весной проект запускаем
Всех холостых мужчин приглашаем,
Принять участие в игре и судьбу найти себе.
Название конечно все угадали, прямо как на первом канале.
Всем известная игра- давай поженимся, друзья!

3 Белаз
Алексей Шевелев- белаз (Вонючка)
Ваша профессия очень важна, ни каждому мужчине посильна она.
Приз свой получите и в машине всегда собой его держите.


4 008- Медсестра
Анна врач
Врачом быть не просто —Надо много помнить, знать.
Отвечать на все вопросы И улыбкой всех встречать.
Чтобы ваша улыбка сверкала, мы подарки дарим вам,
Утром, вечером - два раза- зубки нужно чистить вам! 

5 Роман- казаново
Говорят вы ловелас, женщин вводите в экстаз.
Чтобы демографию резко не повышать, нужно вам подарок дать.
Эти штучки принимайте, по назначению их применяйте.

6 Антон- дальнобойщик
Утром, вечером и днем, едешь долго за рулем.
Ветер, вьюга, снег и стужа вам водилам не по чем.
Вы подарок принимайте, чаще свадьбу вспоминайте.
Пусть на зеркале весит, свежий запах ведь бодрит.

7 Любовь- банк
Ваша работа очень трудна, требует здравого смысла она.
Что бы весь день энергичным быть, нужно утором себя бодрить.
Лучше подарка вы не найдете, утром кофе туда нальете.
А если корпоратив будите гулять, туда можно и покрепче что ни будь наливать.

8 Николай –студент
Студенческая жизнь она такая, тусовки, клубы, я то знаю.
Если в пятницу загуляли, то в субботу найдешь вас едва ли.
А там воскресенье милый дружок, как не выпить на посошок?
В понедельник чтоб здоровым встать и на учебу не опоздать
Ты таблетку эту возьми и залпом кружку на грудь прими.

----------

anzelika70 (12.01.2019), TSI (12.01.2019), Диковина (02.04.2019), Ирунька (01.05.2019)

----------


## ponyashkina

я делаю только 10 гостей не больше. Всегда проходит с юмором.

----------


## Маргарита Феоктистова

Иногда просто предоставляя слово гостью , на празднике нужно его представить. , Больше приветствуется индивидуальный подход..Говорить о том, что касается только этого гостя. Но моменты бывают разные, не всегда молодожены дают характеристику гостям. Потому у меня есть заготовки..
вот парочку таких ---
Гвоздь занять, иль молоток, 
Поболтать потом чуток,
Выпить пиво непременно, 
Обсудить свои проблемы!
Ты живешь, не зная бед: Классный у тебя* СОСЕД *  
 :Grin: 
•	В нашем зале присутствуют люди, обладающие    
огромным  жизненным и  семейным  опытом, 
*бабушки   и дедушки*  наших    "молодых".
  Именно им, я хочу сейчас предоставить  слово  
 :Yes4: 
•	Девиз  детей …Если мама сказала «нет» спроси у бабушки» ________*слово бабушке.* 
 :Tender: 
Моторен,  памятен, активен
Не парень - настоящий клад ………*.друг*
 :Ok: 
Кому еще нет 30 - зеленая молодежь, 
кому 40 – просто  молодежь,
кому 50 -  матерая молодежь, 
кому больше 50-ти  - мудрая молодежь,
кому больше 60-ти  - золотая молодежь…
Представитель  зеленной  (матерой, золотой…)   ...    
             молодежи_____ (родственники, друзья)  
.

----------

Ritulya993 (01.02.2020), Shusteer (01.02.2022), Бегущая по волнам (31.05.2019), Варшава (02.06.2019), Гваделупа (02.05.2019), Ирунька (01.05.2019), Танюшка74 (30.01.2020)

----------


## Просто Ксю

Думаю,что тема Гитлера не совсем уместна...

----------

